# Officia Raw Discussion Thread 6/28



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am very intrested in tonight's RAW, there is alot going on right now with NXT, New GM, Edge/Orton/Miz and I am looking forward to what happens with all of it tonight and how it leads into the MITB PPV.

A few matches I am expecting/ hoping to see are Natalya vs Tamina (If Tamina wins The Usos earn a Tag Title oppurtunity), Ted DiBiase W/Maryse vs John Morrison, Alicia (c) vs Eve, plus Evan Bourne, Chris Jericho, Edge, all in action of some sort.

Wonder what Cena is doing also and who Sheamus will defend against @ MITB (Expecting it to be Wade Barrett)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tonights RAW should be good. With the fallout from last week, and to see what happens with the WWE Title and NXT.

Also, hopefully some MITB participants get added tonight. I have a strange feeling that they may put a couple of main eventers get put in there like Edge and Orton. Hopefully they don't win it though.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just hope a few people get put into the MITB, as it's only 3 weeks away.

I'm aguessing Bourne, Jericho, Edge, Orton, John Morrison, Miz ,Truth,Dibiase or Ryder


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Would be nice to see Nexus actually wrestle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know I probably won't get it tonight (or ever given how much protection this bastard is given. Thanks Hunter...), but I'm dying to see Barrett and co just absolutely batter the living fuck out of Sheamus.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to see Natalya/Tamina without interruption please!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hoping for something BIG from the anonymous GM. 

Hoping Nexus don't have another run in, beat down, wahay look at us thing. I'd rather they wrestled or cut a big time heel promo.

Hoping for some MITB qualifying matches.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

pippi said:


> Hoping Nexus don't have another run in, beat down, wahay look at us thing. I'd rather they wrestled or cut a big time heel promo.


That is exactly what I was thinking. This RAW should be a good one.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Really Excited for tonights Raw. Since this NXT Invasion started its added a mega reason to watch Raw and adds alots of unpredictablity.

Also hoping for some MITB Qualifiers and finding out who Sheamus will defend his wwe title against at MITB. At The moment i would say go for a Scramble match with Sheamus Vs Cena Vs Barrett Vs Edge Vs Orton.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

I just hope Cena won't be involved in the match for the WWE Championship, I wanna see someone new. Not Wade Barrett though. If I was him I'd wait for the MITB winner to cash in and then use my opportunity, cause.. it might not be the best time to be a champion right now. Especially if the winner decides to cash it in on an already beaten to death champion, like always...


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

nxt ruins another mainevent. yawn


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm excited about tonight's show. RAW is really starting to take a nice shape and it all started with this NXT invasion. I'm really pumped to see what happens next with that and the Anonymous GM. Also looking forward to seeing some more of DiBiase's new push and if we're lucky, more of HD/USOs.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Sooo, Rob Zombie's guest hosting right?


----------



## TheSlaughteredLamb (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm calling it right now. Drew McIntyre is the new RAW GM.
Seriously, I doubt it will be a massive new guy they're bringing in. And I think that as McIntyre has a connection with Vince already it makes sense.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd shit myself if McIntyre was RAW GM,but the thing is like you said he has connections with Vince & he's Vince's storyline golden boy,so it wouldn't make much sense for him to have Nexus attack McMahon,but it's still an awesome idea though. 


I hope the MITB qualifiers start tonight. I read a report that Randy Orton & Edge are going to be in it,and i pray to god it's bs these matches need to be pro young stars.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RAW should be pretty good tonight. Hoping we get some good MITB Qualifiers, more awesome NXT angle & find out what the main event (RAW) for MITB.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldberg for GM and to come out and spear Cena at the end.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm excited to find out who the GM will be.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd mark if the new GM is Chris Jericho with his show Downfall underway it'd make sense for him to avoid as much ring time as possible,and we need another great heel GM.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The GM won't be revealed tonight I doubt.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely excited for this Raw. There's a bunch of stuff to look forward to...

- Raw GM.
- MITB stuff.
- Randy/Edge feud hopefully improving and getting back on track after what Edge said last week.
- More of this fresh cool Dibiase/Maryse pairing.
- Sheamus as WWE champ.

Plus:

ROB FUCKING ZOMBIE. 

NXT stuff too I guess, though I *do not* want to see another run in or meaningless attack on Cena/randoms. That's all just getting boring.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope the GM isn't officially announced for a while yet as this anoymous GM storyline has tons of potential imo.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah,but they shouldn't let it roll out for too long though. I'd say about 4-6 weeks would be a good length of time,otherwise it'd be an overkill imo.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

TheSlaughteredLamb said:


> I'm calling it right now. Drew McIntyre is the new RAW GM.
> Seriously, I doubt it will be a massive new guy they're bringing in. And I think that as McIntyre has a connection with Vince already it makes sense.


I wouldn't be surprised if you were right. I was hoping for a big name, for example the Rock, but I think you are probably correct.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the GM is McIntyre. I mentioned before in another thread that the theme for nexus mentions the chosen ones, which of course is another name for McIntyre.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RUN SHEAMUS RUN! I will blow a gasket if they get to him.I want Barret vs Sheamus for MITB but I know Sheamus would lose it in those circumstances.
So hoping for Cena vs Sheamus at MITB and then Barret vs Sheamus at Summerslam, pfttt, like that'll happen. Either way, hoping for an intriguing Raw!

And I doubt McIntyre is the new GM, Mcmahon mentioned on the phone not to take advantage or to tell him before he makes decisions, I doubt that was a throw away line, and McIntyre wouldn't put Vinnie in that position.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Rock won't be doing anything WWE related until 2011 atleast. He's still under contract with Disney & he's already signed on for other movies outside of Disney,and one being rumored is Fast & Furious 5 so yeah.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish I could stay up for this one but I have work at 8am Tuesday morn and there's no way I'm doing a 9 hour shift on 3 hours sleep! I don't think the GM will be named. I actually don't know what is going to go down which is great! Hopefully it will be another good show.


----------



## TheSlaughteredLamb (Jun 1, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> RUN SHEAMUS RUN! I will blow a gasket if they get to him.I want Barret vs Sheamus for MITB but I know Sheamus would lose it in those circumstances.


I doubt he'd lose. You never fuck with the Irish


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

So far we know that the new GM is heel, so it could be:

William Regal
Drew Mcintyre
Michael Cole
Vince Mcmahon


edit: take that sig down Starbuck or I am reporting you


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^How do we know that? They might have done bad things, but what if the GM is someone who's a face but turned heel after.

So it can basically be anyone.


Who else thinks we'll hear Edges old theme song at some point during the night? I have a feeling Rob is gonna want to have Edge come out to that theme but Edge doesn't want to since that theme was a disappointment for him because that wasn't the Rated R Superstar Edge ,that was the "crowd pleasing" Edge and that's the person Edge hates. 

In the end though, that theme will end up being played whether Edge likes it or not.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I doubt Edge will go back to his old theme just for the sake of pleasing Rob Zombie for one night. I also doubt that Zombie cares that Edge switched themes as well.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

raw needs to clap it up tonight and give ryder some mic time.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> I doubt Edge will go back to his old theme just for the sake of pleasing Rob Zombie for one night. I also doubt that Zombie cares that Edge switched themes as well.


Edge won't want to go back to the theme which is the point.

And real life I don't think it makes him mad at all, but from what we've seen with guest hosts over the past year, they always do their "I'm a big WWE fan and I want to do something memorable tonight" type of stuff, so you never know, something like this might happen so Rob gets a face reaction for sticking up to a heel in Edge and at the same time he gets to play a theme song so sorta promote himself.


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

Rob Zombie Twitter:

Planning some big crazy shit for RAW this monday! Dig it!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Rob Zombie is hosting? Damn, I thought they had done away with it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What hes having the cast of Devil's Rejects murder Hornswoggle and put his body in their basement XD


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

So is Rob Zombie on RAW tonight to promote the fact that he's on the upcoming Rockstar Mayhem Festival or something?  Either way, I'm liking the fact that Rob Zombie is the guest host of RAW.

Also looking forward to the NXT stuff, and to see what happens as far as the Edge/Orton fued goes. We should also have some Money In The Bank qualifying matches tonight as well.


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> What hes having the cast of Devil's Rejects murder Hornswoggle and put his body in their basement XD


greatest segment ever 




Lucifer34 said:


> So is Rob Zombie on RAW tonight to promote the fact that he's on the upcoming Rockstar Mayhem Festival or something?  Either way, I'm liking the fact that Rob Zombie is the guest host of RAW.


that would be my guest considering the albums already been out for awhile. Im pretty sure next up on his list is Mayhem.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

edge re-debuts never gonna stop me??


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know who Rob Zombie is :/


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can see it now.

Tiny standing next to Hornswoggle....

Otis: Forgive me, for this leprechaun knows no truth.

*otis scalps him*

*Baby laughs*

Mother Firefly: Goodbye, Oh precious Horny, we could've been great together.....

*Rufus takes his body away*


FUCK tie violence... try explaining that Vinnie Mc!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> I don't know who Rob Zombie is :/


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol you know the characters' name in that movie by heart huh BK?


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sheri's in attendance as well.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I sure do Victor. it's one of my favourite films.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

rob zombie also sang this


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I sure do Victor. it's one of my favourite films.


Yeah i've seen it a few times it's an awesome movie.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I wish I could stay up for this one but I have work at 8am Tuesday morn and there's no way I'm doing a 9 hour shift on 3 hours sleep! I don't think the GM will be named. I actually don't know what is going to go down which is great! Hopefully it will be another good show.


Frig it, I always have work the next morning but it still doesn't stop me from watching 
Raw. Lol.

I always just have a tin of Red Bull for breakfast.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Otis; You yankee boys know no truth 

Man Rob would've been great in 2002!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Otis Driftwood is one of my all time favourite movie characters. 

It would be cool if there were some kind of reference to Rob Zombie's movies tonight on Raw.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah would be good Ash =)


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Isn't this raw coming from smark central a.k.a. philadelphia


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Isn't this raw coming from smark central a.k.a. philadelphia


you would be correct


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

wwe321 said:


> you would be correct


Awesome. This means we are likely to get a lively crowd, which always adds to the enjoyment.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Isn't this raw coming from smark central a.k.a. philadelphia


DANIEL BRYAN CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

More like Holy Shit! Holy Shit! Holy Shit! .... ooops my bad.. I was remembering more bloody Philadelphia times xD

Anyone remember Unforgiven 2000. More extreme than usual.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

I look forward to tonights Raw. 

- How WWE react to Vince being attacked.

- What the announcement from the GM is.

- What NXT do 

- If Miz continues in his bid to main event

- Raw MiTB Qualifiers


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I'd shit myself if McIntyre was RAW GM,but the thing is like you said he has connections with Vince & he's Vince's storyline golden boy*,so it wouldn't make much sense for him to have Nexus attack McMahon*,but it's still an awesome idea though.
> 
> 
> I hope the MITB qualifiers start tonight. I read a report that Randy Orton & Edge are going to be in it,and i pray to god it's bs these matches need to be pro young stars.


how do you know that the GM told nexus to attack mcMahon? It's a possibility.....but not confirmed


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Unless Vince didnt get Drew's visa sorted when he should have done hehehe


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Gonna watch the show tonight, haven't watched in awhile but the NXT storyline intrigues me so I'll start watching Raw again.

We better get some MITB qualifying matches.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Hope nxt do something different today instead of random attacks. Has anybody else had the idea that Ted Dibiase Snr could be the GM.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't know why everyone is clamoring for MITB qualifiers, I'd expect RAW to do exactly what SmackDown is doing and "hand-pick" the participants for the MITB match.

That is, if RAW even has a MITB match.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> how do you know that the GM told nexus to attack mcMahon? It's a possibility.....but not confirmed


Aren't Vince,the GM,and Nexus all connected? Yeah...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> I don't know why everyone is clamoring for MITB qualifiers, I'd expect RAW to do exactly what SmackDown is doing and "hand-pick" the participants for the MITB match.
> 
> That is, if RAW even has a MITB match.


If Raw doesn't have one then that means it's essentially a SmackDown! PPV and they wouldn't do that.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I dont think The GM Told Nexus to attack Vince. In Fact it seems like the gm is with Vince.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Why wouldn't Raw get one?


Would be pretty useless naming your PPV MITB and only do one for one brand tbh.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Expecting the Nexus to open the show, explaining that they attacked Vince so that them and the new GM could control RAW.
Then set up a tag match between Cena & Sheamus or Orton vs a couple of guys rom the N and well, you suppose the rest (run in, they beat up the main eventers and so on...).


Edit: I still believe the GM is Jericho.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

A Raw mitb has been offically announced. So it's a definite.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> I dont think The GM Told Nexus to attack Vince. In Fact it seems like the gm is with Vince.


Well Vince seemed like he was taking credit for the Nexus attacks,and the GM did sign them all to contracts,so it makes you wonder if the GM betrayed Vince,and told the Nexus to take him out.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Aren't Vince,the GM,and Nexus all connected? Yeah...


what?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

the show SHOULD be good tonight. There running on a good bit of momentum from last week.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyways im off now peeps. Enjoy Raw =)


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> what?


Look at my above post brah.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> Well Vince seemed like he was taking credit for the Nexus attacks,and the GM did sign them all to contracts,so it makes you wonder if the GM betrayed Vince,and told the Nexus to take him out.


You could be right but it could of just been Nexus going for themselves. Or maybe there is another leader like Jericho who told them to do it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am hoping for some MITB qualifiers and the new GM to be revealed. I am also hoping JBL is the GM.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm calling it now: The new Raw GM and the long awaited return of....

Jumpin' Jim Brunzell

Book it!

WWWYKI!!!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> I am hoping for some MITB qualifiers and the new GM to be revealed. I am also hoping JBL is the GM.


I wouldn't expect the GM to revealed for sometime now. It seems as though they will probably play out the anonymous angle for awhile and reveal him/her maybe sometime around Summerslam.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think we'll know who the GM is for a while.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Looking forward to see what's next between Edge/Orton, also the NXT thing.

And a new GM!*


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Should be a great show.. so many great things going on right now on raw!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> What hes having the cast of Devil's Rejects murder Hornswoggle and put his body in their basement XD


Epic on so many levels.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't wait for tonight's RAW it has been on fire lately ever since this NXT storyline started a couple weeks ago. The Miz/Randy Orton/Edge looks interesting as well and hopefully with The Miz added into the mix the Randy Orton/Edge Feud can finally start to get interesting. Evan Bourne's push has been going very well and I thank John Cena for getting him his push that he deserves. Only thing I'm not happy about right now is Chris Jericho, but Jericho has never been used well on RAW so what else is new.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see the MITB qualifying matches tonight. Hopefully this gets some good build up.

I hope we see some more of Natalya/Tamina. These two have great chemistry, and it looks as if Natalya will finally become an active wrestler again on the diva roster. Hope for a Hart/Usos segment too.

Also, looking forward to the NXT angle.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

NXT FTW

i wonder what are the chances for another Daniel Brian chant


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

perro said:


> NXT FTW
> 
> i wonder what are the chances for another Daniel Brian chant


Raw is in Philadelphia.

Therefore, I'd not put money on there not being a Daniel Bryan chant, let's put it that way.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> Raw is in Philadelphia.
> 
> Therefore, *I'd not put money on there not being a Daniel Bryan chant*, let's put it that way.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Raw is in Philadelphia.
> 
> Therefore, I'd not put money on there not being a Daniel Bryan chant, let's put it that way.


I Know quite alot of ROH & Indy fans and they were all preety proud and happy to see Bryan in the wwe.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Officia Raw Discussion Thread 6/*



perro said:


> NXT FTW
> 
> i wonder what are the chances for another Daniel Brian chant


100%...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this means nothing but i hope the nexus are in the raw intro


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What's so hard to understand?

I'd not put money/stake anything on there _not_ being a Daniel Bryan chant, because there will be, almost without fail.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

110%, Philly crowds bring it. I love that this happened before a Northeast sweep of the tour.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

serious tone for cole and king....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gettin geeked for this show tonight, can't wait for Wade Barrett and company


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Raw Time!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lets hope for a good one tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

What have they done...Indeed!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

here wweee gooooooooooooooo


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

here we go....


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Showtime.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*WHAT*...

Have they done?

Starts off with a laugh for me, just from the promo!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to Raw is I Mac


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

HHHEEEEERRRREE WWWWEEEE GGGOOOOO

Hoping for a McMahon address first


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

still amazed at the bumps vince took.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Loved Vince's face expression before getting gang banged!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Better be damn good tonight 

No laptop on desk?????


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

This beatdown has a nice beat to it!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

does raw even use the intro anymore??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nexus!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

NEXUS FTW.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nexus? How creative.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm ready for the GM and Nexus!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

did Lawler just say WWF?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

damn "via email" crap.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHEAMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LOBSTER HEAD! Our WWE champion!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOBSTER HEAD!~


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool way to start the show. Gives the whole Nexus angle a very serious feel.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus starting the night off

Also let the Daniel Bryan Chants Begin!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look it's the irish champ fella


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Sheamus promo plz.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Lobsterhead!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Woah major reaction for Sheamus.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

VRsick said:


> still amazed at the bumps vince took.


He has taken way more&worse than this!,Although for his current age&stuff....I agree!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Raw is Nexus!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think we'll get the GM reveal for a while.

FELLA!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So, no Vince tonight?? Oh well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I totally don't mind Sheamus as WWE Champ this time around.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

I had a dream where I rubbed baby oil all over a naked john cena

needless to say, I had a mr stiffy for the rest of the day


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Wade's at WWE HQ? Does that mean we're not getting any Wade Barrett on RAW tonight? Bollocks to that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome, Nexus is confirmed.

Did Sheamus ever start off Raw during his last reign?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Puts TV on mute*


ZOMG, Sheamus never gets a crowd reaction!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Sheamus is brilliant these days.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love the sign "gingers have no souls" and they spelled souls "sools"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Crowd is on fire. Awesome.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Sheamus-The Champ!!!!,Respeeeeect!.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE CHOMP IS HERE!!!!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Another swerve?

:lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sheamus is freaking awesome


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the champ!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sheamus gets some cheers. :O


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Champ is Here! 
That's right


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice stealing Cena's line LOL


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Great heat for Sheamus 

Edit - This is actually a decent promo. I'm warming to this guy!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Where is this RAw? Sheamus is getting some great heat!
Nexus Lads lol!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That a boy SHEAMUS.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Sheamus being disgusted at a beating he ran away from.:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sheamus has this redhot crowd in the palm of his pale hand. This is fun.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

wow amazing crowd


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheamus trolling us again. >_<


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Where is this RAw? Sheamus is getting some great heat!
> Nexus Lads lol!


Philly


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena...sorry fella


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Listen to that heat!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tacky Orange T-Shirts!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao shaemus getting over on cena hate


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG, best crowd in a while.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sheamus is speaking the whole truth
and nothing but the truth.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

Well played Sheamus


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

GAMMY SLOGANS :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i have to say, even though i don't approve of the shoving of shaemus down my throat, he's getting pretty good on the mic, and his natural charisma is starting to shine through


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Beautiful Irish skin. Preach it, fella!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

insta boner for cena


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Here comes superman.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sheamus is my favorite person on the Raw roster not named Chris Jericho.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gotta love Sheamus fellas


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hating people isn't very PG,eh?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sheamus is hilarious


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

shaemus is the man, plain and simple,
so much more entertaining and tolerable than cena


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, fuck off Cena XD


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did he say "gummy slogans"?? :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ooo i hear male cheers for cena as well


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here comes Cena in his tacky orange t-shirt! haha


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

He has a point

Tacky t-shirts, bunch of parrots

Oh wait....now he'll go all shouty on us

I'VE BEEN TO THE LOWEST OF THE PILE AND LET THIS CROWD DOWN BUT I WONT BACK DOWN UNTIL I WIN THAT CHAMPIONSHIP BACK! 

Yawn.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL IRISH SKIN AMEN.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Good promo by Sheamus. :lmao Cena's getting so much heat you can barely hear his pops.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh goody, the ex-champ is here :side:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena gets beat up for the 700th week in a row, loses his title and he is still smiling -___-


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*OH PISS OFF CENA!!!!!*

YOU.ARE.SHIT.AND.STALE.

PISS OFF PISS OFF PISS OFF PISS OFF.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

OI!

Sheamus is king.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

sheamus is an ugly fuck, cena is the hottest shit around


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

This smug and jokey Cena doesnt make a lick of sense considering what has been going on lately.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Lame ass superman.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena?? Asking?? For help?? WWWWWHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA???????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What's a jimbrone?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

superman needs help?!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

JIMBRONES!? 

WTF is that?

I really cannot stand Cena.

PISS.OFF.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> i have to say, even though i don't approve of the shoving of shaemus down my throat, he's getting pretty good on the mic, and his natural charisma is starting to shine through


I was just gonna post something similar. He's getting more confident by the week, im actually finding him quite funny now. "Oi, Oi, Oi" lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cena and his jokes :no:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Respect Don Rickles damn it!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn Sheamus is getting mad heat!


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

jabronies....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shut up John Cena!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena, you are an unbelievably good guy for the business and very charitable and likable, but these promos have.. got.. to.. change..

GM DING!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao iphone message song


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I heard the EMAIL!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cole???? :OOOOO


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

that noise is cole's boner hitting against the spacebar


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol at the cole heat


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BOO cole :lol:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Cole fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Little kid telling Michael Cole to shut up :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao the email alert and lol at cole getting heat.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

STFU Cole.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, the laptop has its own fancy podium!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Michael Cole believes HE has recieved an e-mail


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the general manager is a member of the iwc.... someone posting here


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

General Manager Nunzio on the email.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Holy crap the puter has its own desk...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cole gettin heatttt lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

Where the fuck did that podium come from?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That podium is epic.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole looks like a college professor.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They almost ended you're career
That's why you were running wrestling and smiling the next week

I'm loving Sheamus' sarcasm

THERE IS THE E-MAIL SOUND!

"I've received an email"
He's taking this so seriously. Hahahhaaha!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KICK HIM IN THE FACE SHEAMUS.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

this online RAW GM is so dumb.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

michael cole with glasses :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That podium is HILARIOUS.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

He's got a podium now?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole for GM lol!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

cole looks like fucking clark kent with those glasses


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole's getting some heat tonight 

Hardly surprising for a Philly crowd


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Schwarzenegger is gm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Wow, the laptop has its own fancy podium!


And the RAW logo. :shocked:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I hope Otunga bumps into a RAW superstar or something.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

This is sooo stupid

"I have received an email! and I quote!" :no:

And I'm confused by this email - I thought the GM backed "The Nexus"?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

I love the computer GM. Great concept.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the Raw GM posts on 4 Chan.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You can't diss Kid N' Play!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesus Cena.....


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LMFAO. Cena mentioning House Party.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Cole should start off every e-mail reading by saying, "Listen, Fuckheads!" to get people's attention.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

god this is horrible


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

OMFG we are gonna get this GM crap till summerslam !!!....then trips will come out and announce it was him all along


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ohh Godd Cena...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Cena gonna kiss Sheamus??


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

there is a cage above the ring :O


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cena....No Match For You!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

.. and John Cena got his respect back for mentioning House Party.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shut up Cena I hope Nexus destroys you.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Cena..... :no:


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

PISS OFF CENA
PISS OFF CENA

Do you think this will work if I keep saying it? He is making Raw unwatchable.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That GM e-mails _fast._


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Was there supposed to be a steel cage match tonight? Because there is one hanging above the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Even the emails are getting heat with this crowd.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

The instant message beep gets heat.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is ridiculous


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That podium is the best prop since the Jeritron 5000 :lmao

I love this


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hes thinking "Will this orange bastard shut up"?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that's a long ass email


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

JOB HENRRY


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOOO


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena you dumbass that dance was from House Party 1...fpalm...this segment is just horrible...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

go away cena, seriously


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

All Cena does is try to have a "WWE Title match" every week. His promos are awful.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

that was kind of funny.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lions, Tigers, and Cena OH MY!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

LMAO Cena


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

WTF is this shit? Is that a fake laptop? Cena is cancer.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

World's Strongest Jobber!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

John Cena is killing it tonight, and not in a good way.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cena is a damn FOOL!!!,WTF!..IMO


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

god this cena shit is so lame


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

*obligatory Warcraft reference*


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This promo is shameful.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO @ Cena "holy balona my life is being ruined by the internet!" that was pretty funny tbh.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is so bad... I might have to turn this off.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did Cole just say Muddy in the Bank?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

So we get a brilliant Sheamus promo followed by annoying Cena crap.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

What the hell is going on here???


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole is on MSN, there's no way an email account would make that sound.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I give up.

Cena is awful.

Goodnight.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, I am being entertained by Cena. Did he just rip on the IWC? "My life is being destroyed by the internet!"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol "my Life is being ruined by the Internet!"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on that's funny...candypants94...it's non profit


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

"I haven't been this angry since my mum cancelled my subscription to Warcraft"

:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Told you all there wouldn't be any qualifiers.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cole is soo the GM


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Had hoped they'd go back to 6 for MITB


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

That "e-mail" looks like wordpad with a 16-point font.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's so Michael Cole.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

mark henry wtf


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Between Cena's lame ass jokes and that irritating email noise this Raw has really set the bar low for the rest of the episode.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MadCabbit said:


> *obligatory Warcraft reference*


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ominous music


----------



## Thunda (Dec 7, 2003)

Im convinced its cole now. he keeps reading from the same email.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

People.. are.. entertained by that Cena promo? Freaking bizarre.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

im thinkin COLE is the GM


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cage match!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

s&m match in the cage? hopefully


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Just announce Michael Cole as the GM and get it over with.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's hard not to mark out when you hear the cage sound.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus & Cena Steel Cage Match @ MITB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Makes sense. Keeps Nexus out of the match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PikachuMan said:


> ominous music





I <3 that music. It has been around forever lol.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Thunda said:


> Im convinced its cole now. he keeps reading from the same email.


This

he has notes. he doesn't even read from the laptop fpalm


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Two MITB matches and cage match? Damn, whoever got tickets to that ppv lucked out if you are in to gimmick matches.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cage match? Saw the results for that house show. Kinda obvious whats going to happen now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena iz horneh az hell now!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> People.. are.. entertained by that Cena promo? Freaking bizarre.


I know right..I guess not everyone is a hater


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

so reports of sheamus vs cena in a cage were correct.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Sheamus & Cena Steel Cage Match @ MITB!!!!!!!!!!!


Im so excited.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cage match at MITB?

Confused! It's like F4Way with singles matches! Headf*ck


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

John Cena was extra annoying and obnoxious in that promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolutely painful.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena failed at trying to be funny


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Odd question but has Cena ever been in a cage match before? I don't recall one.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

God please let Sheamus win somehow. Cannot stand Cena as champion again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

"that'll absolutely make sure no one interferes"

Until NXT crashes the party as has been seen at house shows.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

if there was no Nexus, raw would be unwatchable after seeing that cena promo and the fucking email beeps


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Just came in, quick recap of what's happened anyone?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JohnBeattie said:


> This
> 
> he has notes. he doesn't even read from the laptop fpalm


Are you seriously questioning Prowrestling logic?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This Raw is off to a lame start if I must say so myself.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good match. Wonder what Nexus is going to do.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Since when did Cena win a contender shot for the title match? His rematch clause was for last week only and that was it.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Im so excited.


thought you were going?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Odd question but has Cena ever been in a cage match before? I don't recall one.


If you count Hell in a Cell, then yeah.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

somewhat disappointed to be truthful


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I actually feel sorry for anyone who thought that was funny, "the internet has ruined my life", seriously put this guy out on the stand up shows, he totally has it! WWE = Lazy Town.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

That wasn't great, but I haven seen much worse.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would have loved that when I was 12. Now it just wasn't bearable.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

NXT will probably burn the cage down, lol.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Odd question but has Cena ever been in a cage match before? I don't recall one.


Yeah, a few.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, Cena is more annoying than usual tonight.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG a gimmick match that actually has a valid reason!! Cant remember the last time that happened


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Since when did Cena win a contender shot for the title match? His rematch clause was for last week only and that was it.


In the words of the GM, last week's match ended "inconclusively"


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Promo was great untill Cena came out and I'm far from a Cena hater :hmm:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Odd question but has Cena ever been in a cage match before? I don't recall one.


He wrestled against Edge in a steel cage match for the WWE Champion at an episode of RAW in 2006.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Odd question but has Cena ever been in a cage match before? I don't recall one.


Wasn't his match with Jesus in a cage?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Nexus can't touch any WWE wrestlers. But they can destroy that laptop, right?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

sheamus promo entertaining annddd then comes cena -___-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

first Raw I watch in months and this is how it starts? Disapointing


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KidGold17 said:


> I would have loved that when I was 12. Now it just wasn't bearable.


I would not have.

Cena was actually more obnoxious than he has been in a while. Must be giving up decaf.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I would seriously take HHH burying half the roster over seeing Cena in the title picture for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

ODRiley said:


> im thinkin COLE is the GM


You have amazing powers of observation.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuckin Nattie man.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

No Uso music?

RAW IS RUINED!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

those thugs!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> Two MITB matches and cage match? Damn, whoever got tickets to that ppv lucked out if you are in to gimmick matches.


Oooo that would be me! Haha
I haven't really seen many gimmick matches so it will be pretty awesome..


I love this feud!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o look, this again...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy Crap, an actual Tag-Team Title feud!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Just came in, quick recap of what's happened anyone?


20 min of Cena hate and the labtop has its own stand now..so you didn't miss much


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG, divas getting spotlight??


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Superflys daughter looks so manly.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Fuck this shit, I'm off to bed, shall watch this in the morn


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

aww just got robbed of yet another chance at seeing natalya wrestle


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone else think her splash sucks?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alot more interaction with Natalya & Tamina which i didn't expect when the Uso's debuted but i love it!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well that was interesting.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

whaaaaaaaaat, r-truth??


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

How the fuck can Josh smile after what happen? that prick


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> anyone else think her splash sucks?


I think she sucks, period.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

East said:


> No Uso music?
> 
> RAW IS RUINED!


:lmao


OH WAIT, you spoke too soon! R-Truth :no:

The Zoo Keeper? :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheik said:


> Superflys daughter looks so manly.




Maybe she stole Snuka's old steroid supply.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Truth is fucking horrible on the mic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Truth has so much metal shit in his face.

THE ZOOKEEPER. FEAR.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my.... I didn't know Truth has a lisp.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

R-Truth is the zookeeper


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That wasn't the biggest waste of time ever.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd love to see Morrison, R-Truth, Evan Bourne, and Primo in a ladder match at the upcoming WWE PPV.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

lol at my mom "who the hell is that ugly thing" @ r truth


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

R-truth on the mic = FAIL.

I need me some Y2J right about now to clean up this mess.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the zookeeper


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wish the match could have actually happened just so i could see Natalya wrestle again.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

R-Truth is a Zoo Keeper? A new gimmick idea perhaps?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I haven't watched a WWE show in 2 weeks, this is really hard to stomache. I just hate WWE's current direction. I'm almost done.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...R-truth... the zoo keeper... R-truth doesn't even get to clean the shit out of the animal stalls.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man. I suddenly wish we were back in 95, where R-Truth would be legit repackaged as a zookeeper.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

awful start


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does WWE have a problem with Nattie wrestling?


The Zookeeper? WTF


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait!
That's it???

And hey, watch out cause R-truth is the Zookeeper!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that was ... er ... shit. Keep Truth off the mic


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Get the feeling R-Truth is totally stoned from that promo.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

she looks like the type of woman that would chase you around with a knife if she found someones number in your phone.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

R-Truth getting mic time.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

nocturnalg said:


> lol at my mom "who the hell is that ugly thing" @ r truth


lol! Mom diss.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Sheik said:


> Superflys daughter looks so manly.


Yeah a very sexy man who i'd like to take out to dinner sometime(no this was not a Rush Hour 2 reference :no.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Wtf is Raw _doing_ so far...

Kinda shit.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I haven't watched a WWE show in 2 weeks, this is really hard to stomache. I just hate WWE's current direction. I'm almost done.


RAW doesn't define WWE. There are the other two shows as well which focuses more wrestling.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

R-Truth?? Zookeeper?? WWE IS RACIST!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WWE Zoo!?!?,[email protected] being the Zoo Keeper!,IF this was the 80's&early 90's then Mean Gene would be having a promo with Truth in where there in a Zoo with wrestlers in cages and stuff!.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Good god WWE awful


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

R-Truth is a zookeeper, yeah he wishes he was the biggest star on RAW!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Lesnar vs Carwin is going to be the biggest PPV ever.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Still think that having a steel cage match in the WWE MITB PPV is necessary. I mean there's already 2 Ladder matches booked in the show.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> RAW doesn't define WWE. There are the other two shows as well which focuses more wrestling.


Um, Smackdown's been fucking horrible the last few weeks with it's shitty kane storyline, Raw's been better. Nxt can be good depending on the rookies that they showcase.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

R-truth had his tongue pierced which is why he flubbed his promo go easy on the guy


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Does WWE have a problem with Nattie wrestling?
> 
> 
> The Zookeeper? WTF


You mean aside from the fact that she's a better in-ring worker than some of the _men_ they employ?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty bad start 
should have started with nexus


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

looks like an awful raw


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Does WWE have a problem with Nattie wrestling?


They are afraid she'll make all the other Divas look bad!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Another dance-off??


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, RAW hasn't started off all that well..

Oh God, Santino vs. Kozlov? Why do I even want to care when they wouldn't be a legit threat of a tag team.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

tongue ring or not he is consistantly bad on the mic. its not like this was a one time exception


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> Yeah a very sexy man who i'd like to take out to dinner sometime(no this was not a Rush Hour 2 reference :no.


+Rep for Rush Hour 2 reference! .


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Kozlov, Oh Yes we all love him ...............


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i must say, i dont dislike kozlof


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not this crap again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when Kozlov was beating people like Undertaker cleanly? Now he gets the jobber entrance over Santino Marella.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love Santino! Hope he wins!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This bullshit that Im witnessing just proves that RAW IS NEXUS!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

WWE needs to find something new for Santino. His charisma/sense of humor is top 5 in the business right now.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, this is awful.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Did they just show that dance off as HIGHLIGHT? wow.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I do not mind being in the minority around here in loving Kozlov. His promos are hilarious even when he is serious, his music is deadly awesome, and I actually enjoy his matches. Plus when I went to a live event here and people started chanting "USA!" at him a bunch of us answered with "Let's go Russia!"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This has the potential to be the worst Raw of all-time.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

god i love how things just keep going downhill, Sheamus= okay good start makes sense, Cena=Fuck here comes walking cheese , Truth= $#%#$#$#, Koszlov vs santino= as low as it gets


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> You mean aside from the fact that she's a better in-ring worker than some of the _men_ they employ?


Well they should blame the guy hiring them then



Chris22 said:


> They are afraid she'll make all the other Divas look bad!


Now now, the divas do a fine job of that themselves


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when Kozlov was beating people like Undertaker cleanly? Now he gets the jobber entrance over Santino Marella.


Yeah, he was all serious back then. I really liked him.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"I CAN'T BREATHE!! CAN'T BREATHE!!" :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok that was bad.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow besides the opening promo RAW has kind of sucked.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I've always loved that heavy riff in Kozlov's theme. 

Regal <33333333333333


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kozlov wants to do Santino in the butt.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes William Regal!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

remember when Kozlov was actually considered a Main Event guy? Thank god that isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Think this raw is a fine example of how going PG has killed the show. All we need now is some puppets and a time slot for when the kiddies finish school and the transformation will be complete.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I swear, Vladimir Kozlov's smile just lights up a room!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

King Regal needs more airtime.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh why can drunk people never sleep when you want them to?!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kozlov is actually doing something good.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Come on Regal, bust a move."


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This is making absolutely no sense. How can the same creative staff that makes the NXT angle write this drivel?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kozlov going to have some good ole fashioned fun with a knocked out Santino.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheamus has been the highlight of Raw, Hopefully this picks up a tthe top of the hour.



FUCK IT JUSDT KEEPS GETTING WORSE AND WORSE NOW KHALI?? GOD
We have a decent roster on raw but they keep showcasing the garbage


looks like singh is turning on khali and siding with the nexus and i dont give a shit


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

KozlRape.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what the fuck? are you serious? fuck cares what khali thinks


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh good, Ranjin Singh is back to translate. The Great Khali says....


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

And now Khali ... I guess that's the logical progression for this show.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Wow besides the opening promo RAW has kind of sucked.


Besides the opening promo? You think THAT lame shit was good?

Okay, this is already the worst Raw of all-time.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Omg..

What am I watching?


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

From Kozlov to Khali. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SWERVE! GO SINGH!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Kozlov, Mark Henry and Khali all mentioned so far  

And Santino wasn't hilarious


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

well,

this is shit, not fucked about watching raw anymore


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

And now Khali, well, good thing I took some Vicodin before this started.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF!!! Heel turn!!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

heel ranjin singh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just.....wow.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Seeing Kozlov laugh is just _funny_. Seeing Regal misused is not.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Falkono said:


> Think this raw is a fine example of how going PG has killed the show. All we need now is some puppets and a time slot for when the kiddies finish school and the transformation will be complete.


Oh, shut the hell up. You act like Pro Wrestling has never catered to kids until now.

Wrestling's been "Family Entertainment" for decades.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ranjin Singh ftw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They are a team after all! Awwwwww!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh, manager heel turn!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cole looks like a freakin' geek with those glasses. :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone remember that report about a WWE produced TV show coming out with Santino starring and Kozlov as his friend?

That shit might make sense now. Even though it'll be awful.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> This has the potential to be the worst Raw of all-time.


I don't think anything would top the "viewer's choice" bullshit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Great Khali says..QUE?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ummmm....OK then?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kozlov turning face!?,And being buddy-buddy with Santino!?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO at Ranjin Singh.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I'M SO CONFUSED AS TO WHY THEY ARE MAKING THIS SO SHIT TONIGHT.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ranjin heel turn? And aren't they supposed to be brothers?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

REALLY
We go from that to the Great Khali???

Where's Ezekiel Jackson??
I know he had that injury and then his dad passed away,
I wouldn't mind seeing him back, he could grow


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I would book Kozlov teaching Santino "how to wrestle" and then change his name to Boris Alexiev.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ranjin is behind the nexus


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

That was a Very Random Split.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Oh, shut the hell up. You act like Pro Wrestling has never catered to kids until now.
> 
> Wrestling's been "Family Entertainment" for decades.


Spot on...and Ranjin heel turn? :shocked:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> I don't think anything would top the "viewer's choice" bullshit.


or the little people's court.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Satanixx said:


> I would book Kozlov teaching Santino "how to wrestle" and then change his name to Boris Alexiev.


I love this idea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I'M SO CONFUSED AS TO WHY THEY ARE MAKING THIS SO SHIT TONIGHT.


IT'S RAW THEY DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> I don't think anything would top the "viewer's choice" bullshit.


NO~!

That was the birth of the awesome NXT angle.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL Khali did not say what Ranjin said. I kinda understand Hindi, so wtf are they gonna go with this.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What's next? Jillian Hall concert?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope Viscera is up next.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I'M SO CONFUSED AS TO WHY THEY ARE MAKING THIS SO SHIT TONIGHT.


I tend to be more confused when RAW actually turns out to be good. For someone reason, I still stay up late to watch it though.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright. RAW has been off to a rocky start. Let's hope all the bad crap is outta the way.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Blah, when are we going to get some good action going on in here... shit


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

I drifted off during the R Truth promo, what did i miss?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Can't wait for the Ranjin Singh Khali match :side:


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

Satanixx said:


> I would book Kozlov teaching Santino "how to wrestle" and then change his name to Boris Alexiev.


That would be a great idea!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I'M SO CONFUSED AS TO WHY THEY ARE MAKING THIS SO SHIT TONIGHT.


Its only been half an hour give it at least an hour to make sense.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gold dust will give his opinion on nexus after the break.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There isn't even a guest host and this is just terrible!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

A good promo from Sheamus followed by 25 minutes of shit sums up Raw so far.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Thinking optimistically, all the Raw jobbers (apart from Goldust, despite my love for the man) are out the way now, so Raw could turn around in the next hour and a half?
Oh wait, we still have the divas...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> There isn't even a guest host and this is just terrible!


Rob zombie is the guest host


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lucifer34 said:


> Cole looks like a freakin' geek with those glasses. :lmao




Cole is a geek with or without glasses.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought the Liberty Bell was bronze.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised at everyone reacting like Raw is never crap. Does no one remember that 'WWE.com voting Raw' that the NXT guys showed up at the end? It was a fucking horrible show. But after the show everyone went on about how amazing the last 15 minutes were, and the rest of the show was history. I'm guessing tonight will be roughly the same. Tomorrow everyone will be talking about how amazing the Nexus guys are etc.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh no a guest host. shit.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

ROB ZOMBIE!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Omfg...

This is terrible...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rob Zombie? Forget about the show improving.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> I drifted off during the R Truth promo, what did i miss?


A possible Match of the Year candidate -- Santino vs Kozlov.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Oh, shut the hell up. You act like Pro Wrestling has never catered to kids until now.
> 
> Wrestling's been "Family Entertainment" for decades.


Of course it has. Just back in the day it was aimed at 14+ people. Now it is aimed at 6+. It is like watching kids tv. You might like kids tv, i don't.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> NO~!
> 
> That was the birth of the awesome NXT angle.


Well yeah that's true it was the saving grace of the episode as well.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay! Guest host time! Things are, at long last, looking up!

...



...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Edge's theme used to be Rob Zombie, right?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rob zombie is pretty cool


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

hazuki said:


> LOL Khali did not say what Ranjin said. I kinda understand Hindi, so wtf are they gonna go with this.


Hopefully Ranjin will bring in a new Indian wrestler to be a draw in that country and we'll no longer have to suffer the (not so) Great Khali


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow and now guest host lol
were falling and fast


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Zombie Time


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> I drifted off during the R Truth promo, what did i miss?


The Zookeeper :lmao

Rob Zombie is a 5 TIME, 5 TIME, 5 TIME, 5 TIME, 5 TIME...whatever he is.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If i didn't know any better i'd think it was Edge.....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THere is a guest host??
I had no idea

Idk if rob zombie is pg


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

People still listen to Rob Zombie..?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*splooge*
I don't care.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rob Zombie FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Rob Zombie is not PG imo but yeah whatever


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Those look like female pants he has on.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey this is kinda cool ... I think. I do love Rob.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rob Zombie is cool.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

MMM Rob Zombie. About time I got some eye candy.


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

Did RZ just show off his pubes?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Please let Zack Ryder be in it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sick and twisted things like a superfluous "perhaps" in that sentence. You cur.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Never heard of him, don't care.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy Crap! He got the name of the match right!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

breaksilence said:


> People still listen to Rob Zombie..?


I sure do!,He will always be my fav singer!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

doesn't this violate all the old rules of mitb?


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

i wanna smoke what hes smoking


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn what a mitb match. Go Bourne


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rob Zombie is cutting a better promo than Cena did.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

never gonna stop me


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What's his problem with Edge? He wrote one of his themes.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Miz has this match in the bag.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Vince has no idea who Rob Zombie is. lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what a stack MITB


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wasn't money in the bank suppost to elevate people Edge.Y2J,and Orton are already there


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

DAMN! Probably one of the most star studded MITBs EVER.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Holy Crap! He got the name of the match right!


I'm sure he knows what matchs and stuff are called,He's a big wrestling fan!.


----------



## Ghana West Africa (May 25, 2010)

This guy.....Edge


hahahahahaha


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Edge you pissed me off when you changed music...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

old mang


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

dele3344 said:


> Did RZ just show off his pubes?


His beard can be mistaken for such.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Vince has no idea who Rob Zombie is. lol.


rob zombie has worked with the wwe for songs in the past, he knows who he is.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it me or does it look like Rob Zombie lost a shit load of weight? I remember him being alot bigger.


MOTHER FUCKER 3 GUYS WHO DON'T NEED MITB ARE IN THE MATCH!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Edge WILL be the one that cashes in the MITB for a third time!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good lookin MITB line up.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i dig zombie still alot, nothing mroe than white zombie but, decent still. but his halloweens were god awful and he never shoulda touched that kind of movie.


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

Who was that one guy in the first MITB, Edge knoked off the ladder to win the match?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

CHRIS BENWAAAH


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

BENOIT


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

whoa! i saw a sighting of chris jericho number 2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shelton sighting!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wait, so that guy did Edge's current theme??? Why change it?? I can't really see him with another theme.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RAW's MITB Ladder Match is going to kick ass. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No qualifiers, the participents are great!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

damn lita was fine in 2006.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vintage Edge


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lita!!!!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

back when wwe was still good <3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did they just show Benoit?! remdioadm,so65y6h


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, so weird to hear JR and Joey Styles again


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i have no idea who is going to win that match. wow, what are the other matches going to be, the entire who's who of raw is in that match


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, going back to Joey Styles and the Coach on commentary.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i miss lita


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh!
PLEASE STOP SHOWING FOOTAGE THAT HAS JR IN IT
AND BLOOD! AND RED ROPES!

It's just reminding me of too much goodness.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

i marked out so hard for that when edge won the title for the first time.. cena was so boring at that time.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

The thought that DiBiase got more heat than Edge, Jericho AND Miz makes that sound outrageously looped...i kno its live but...REALLY???


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

If only Edge still looked that good he might actually be relevant.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah Lita...how I miss your gravity defying boobies


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wait, so that guy did Edge's current theme??? Why change it?? I can't really see him with another theme.


No he did the "never gonna stop" theme of Edge's. His current theme is by Alter Bridge.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wait, so that guy did Edge's current theme???


Back in 2002...


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Lita sighting... forgot how damn good she looked.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> MMM Rob Zombie. About time I got some eye candy.


Hope you aren't serious!


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy mind fuck.

I just Saw Chris Benoit.

I just saw Blood.

Shit, I just Saw Chris Benoit BLEEDING, on RAW!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Oh my gosh!
> PLEASE STOP SHOWING FOOTAGE THAT HAS JR IN IT
> AND BLOOD! AND RED ROPES!
> 
> It's just reminding me of too much goodness.


This, pretty much. :sad:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CM Punk owns this match he has won it twice get your facts straight Edge. (No Pun intended)


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

BattlePiggy said:


> back when wwe was still good <3


wwe sucked in 2005/2006.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

E-Mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

The crowd was over that promo about 2 seconds after it started.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that email just ruin edge's promo!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

boo this mamn


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wait, so that guy did Edge's current theme??? Why change it?? I can't really see him with another theme.


No, he did Edge's old theme before his current one. 

Some of you people are really sheltered if you don't know who Rob Zombie is. Get some pop culture in you.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I love how Cole has to announce it..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

next week the computer will just read the emails itself in teh computer voice.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

the new gm is so fucking annoying


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> wwe sucked in 2005/2006.


so did lita.  man oh man did matt slip up when he lost that bitch.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Miz better win MitB,giving it anyone else would be a waste.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn. Nice 8 man tag match.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That's actually a good match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A tag team match?? Lulz, okay.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Could be an awesome main event


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Did he just say Sean Morrison or did i just hear wrong?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MEGAMATCH MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Mega-match? fpalm


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

World's strongest jobber time fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Should be a good main event.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

should be sweet


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

NotAllThere said:


> Lita sighting... forgot how damn good she looked.


I like her hotness added to Edge's persona back in the glory days.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i love how ppl boo the emails, cuz they know cole just has to talk again. i actually wouldnt mind seeing cole cemented as the new gm, i mean, hes kind of fun to hate


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

That's a good lineup for the RAW MITB match. Suprised that Edge and Orton are included in it.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

"Dear Michael Cole,

Your Kiddie Fiddler VIP subscription is about to expire."


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Zookeeper to own this MEGAMATCH~!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did King just say Michael Cole comes when he gets an email?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

VRsick said:


> next week the computer will just read the emails itself in teh computer voice.


I'd mark!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tag match sounds good, yeah looking forward to it.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> wwe sucked in 2005/2006.


When did it stop sucking?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge and Orton in MITB? Well, there goes Miz's (or anyone else's) chance. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> wwe sucked in 2005/2006.


ahahahahahahhah

no, its been shit since 2008, start going down-hill in '07


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol Raw's MITB has more credible guys than smackdown's WHC match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wait so let me get this right, if anyone from the Nexus touches a wwe superstar they will be terminated? 
so Arnold Schwarzenegger is the gm huh


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man this RAW has sucked so far I wanna see Nexus destroy something I could see them coming out and destroying Sheamus's WWE Championship because although they can't attack wrestlers they can still attack other's property.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

so...Raws MITB will be star studded...and Smackdown's will have a bunch of guys who were supposed to be pushed before MITB


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

"Benwahhh! Vince's the Father! I got Hepatitis!"

Shout out to Billy Jack. lol


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Edge held on to the case for 10 months? daaaaamn


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nexus to interfere in the 'Megamatch'?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> When did it stop sucking?


When it started blowing :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I would just like to say Edge's theme by Rob Zombie > his current theme.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> wait so let me get this right, if anyone from the Nexus touches a wwe superstar they will be terminated?
> so Arnold Schwarzenegger is the gm huh


lmao.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I naively hold out hope that Edge and Orton pair off at MITB and keep each other from winning.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

kiss the stick said:


> Edge held on to the case for 10 months? daaaaamn


And lost the title in less than 1.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

BattlePiggy said:


> ahahahahahahhah
> 
> no, its been shit since 2008, start going down-hill in '07


I though Raw was pretty decent in summer of 2008. We had the Jericho/Michaels feud going on.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Swag said:


> lol Raw's MITB has more credible guys than smackdown's WHC match.


It has 3 credible guys and the rest are midcarders who have no chance in hell of winning simply because those 3 are there.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This sucks more balls that Ariana Jollee. 

I'm not a fan of packing MITB matches with guys who are already former multiple time world champions.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

This whole computer thingie, maybe Bill Gates is the new GM, or Steve Jobs ???: )


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did he just say "approaching the ring"?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> I would just like to say Edge's theme by Rob Zombie > his current theme.


I agree!


----------



## metrobaby (Feb 18, 2010)

Orton, Edge & Jericho in MITB? Em, okay

I'm loving the way Cole gets booed every time that stupid email thing goes off


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm calling it now Nexus to come out and destroy Sheamus's WWE Championship Belt.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Here comes Nexus


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

watching mark henry move makes me wanna vomit


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

lahabe said:


> This whole computer thingie, maybe Bill Gates is the new GM, or Steve Jobs ???: )


i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o wow sheamus got jobber entrance , mark herny got the main event entrance, there is a god!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Man this RAW has sucked so far I wanna see Nexus destroy something I could see them coming out and destroying Sheamus's WWE Championship because although they can't attack wrestlers they can still attack other's property.



I would love that, this is the best time to get a new belt,
best storyline to make a new design, it's been long over due


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus over Henry, naturally.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Was this a botch by Lucky? Was he supposed to go back into the back or stay at ringside to watch the match?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at those people dancing


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Why has the WWE not removed the word ass from Henrys song?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> This sucks more balls that Ariana Jollee.
> 
> I'm not a fan of packing MITB matches with guys who are already former multiple time world champions.


I'm ok with it, just as long as one them doesn't actually win the thing.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Louie85TX said:


> I agree!


No way, Edge's theme is still one of my favorite ones.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Does Mark Henrys theme say somebody's gonna get their ass kicked? Or was that guy just lypyncing it wrong? lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I absolutely love when white people dance to Mark Henry's theme song.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Still trying to wrap my head around Orton in MITB. Hope they don't have Orton win it...because I think they should have him build to a win after SS, and not one where he wanders down after someone's had the crap beaten out of them - yeah Miz FTW...LUCKY! Yay! I know, I'm the only person alive who likes the kid.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh for fuck sake, I physically can't watch a Mark Henry match.

This Raw sucks titties.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheik said:


> Does Mark Henrys theme say somebody's gonna get their ass kicked? Or was that guy just lypyncing it wrong? lol


it does say that.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

hopefully kool-aid will lose quick so we can move on


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

people do sure love Henry's music


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

I Just Tuned In Right Now What Has Happened So Far???


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Really anti-climatic how they just randomly announced the participants for MITB... heck, squash matches would have been at least nicer than just this.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

No wonder they put these two together again. They've got great chemistry.

(And, no, that is not sarcasm.)


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

so...lucky cannon has Mark Henry as a mentor?? at least he'll have a hand-child by an ancient woman and get a 20 year contract...thats good right?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

darkmanx8 said:


> I Just Tuned In Right Now What Has Happened So Far???


Nothing relevant.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

he got kicked right in the face


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o well there goes mark henry's mega push..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I always think he says the Bro Kick :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, could that be any less predictable?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh damn. I thought the steel cage match was tonight. Maybe I should take my headphones out.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There they are!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

NEXUS!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Finally, something good.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Oh for fuck sake, I physically can't watch a Mark Henry match.
> 
> This Raw sucks titties.


I can't decide if sucking titties is very un-PG, or suitably infantile.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Guys, imagine how much better Shaemus would look with an actual nice looking belt.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They can't touch Raw superstars. An announcer is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHA. Roid rage.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> I always think he says the Bro Kick :lmao


Uhhh me too. The fuck does he actually say?

Tarver and Sheffield scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Come on King, you have better creative things to say than "the champ is here". Cena isn't the champ so stop using that freakin line.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Superstar they can't touch...but they never said they can't beat up backstage personel and Josh Matthews


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Tarver getting mic time!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL skip


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Get rid of Slater asap


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Michael Tarver hahaha...yessir...Josh about to get f***** up!

Edit: Never mind...Josh was spared lol


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Skip Sheffield :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Matthews is going to get raped.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, if I was Josh I would be shitting my pants.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

JOsh Matthews seriously looked like he was going to cry!! LMAO!!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Finally Raw is picking up


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh golly gee I am so excited for the 
MEGA MATCH!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i was expecting mathews to get beat up


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

careful black John Cena..don't touch his tie


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Tarver should lead the Nexus.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Randy Morton


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The evil laugh wasn't really needed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They need Kaval in that group for a better evil laugh, nobodies is deep enough.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL at the Nexus group-laugh


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Miz's default picture is TERRIBLE.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Poor Josh...down Shrek!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Evil, maniacal laugh for the win.

By the way, what did Cole call Sheamus' pump kick?


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

They should have adjusted Josh's tie.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Just got home. Did I miss anything relevant? Did they announce the new GM? I'm in the WC so I don't get Raw until 9...thanks.


----------



## metrobaby (Feb 18, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around Orton in MITB. Hope they don't have Orton win it...because I think they should have him build to a win after SS, and not one where he wanders down after someone's had the crap beaten out of them - yeah Miz FTW...LUCKY! Yay! I know, I'm the only person alive who likes the kid.


Me too, Faces Winning MITB just isn't the same, they really can't cash it in cheaply because it's such a heelish thing to do, as a result we don't get the same shock value. I know Punk cashed it in as a face, but look how that turned out. 
I was hoping that Orton win the belt from Sheamus at Hell in a Cell, but that is looking increasingly unlikely


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

perro said:


> LOL skip


He really needs a name change. I would take him much more seriously if he just went by Ryan Reeves


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Nexus' evil laughing has saved this show


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Can't help but think about how awesome this would be if Austin were still there. The whole show he'd be going after them one by one. If any WWE guy attacks them they will only be suspended not fired. Therefor, it will happen at some point tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Nexus fucking with the staff instead.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, i'm getting bored. Where the fuck is Alicia?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow was i lmfao , skip shielfield acting like a fucking badass, reminds you of a old fashion bully


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Darren Young came dangerously close to that tie. Be careful..

Did Sheffield just take out Stan?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

BattlePiggy said:


> ahahahahahahhah
> 
> no, its been shit since 2008, start going down-hill in '07


only thing good about those years is rey/eddie/benoit/finlay. 

07 is significantly better than both of those years, so is 08.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

"YUP YUP YUP, WHAT IT DO!" :no:

Worst saying I've ever heard. I do like the guy apart from that though.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MadCabbit said:


> They should have adjusted Josh's tie.


Damn, you beat me to it


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah right like Chris Jericho and Edge are going to co-exist in a tag team match it's too soon after their feud to have them team together. If WWE doesn't show tension between the two then fuck them.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Skip just punched Stan..


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

I'd have laughed if someone would have pump faked Josh Matthews tie.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Have I missed anything relevent? Did they announce the new GM yet? Sorry guys, just got home, wanna know if it's worth watching tonight. thanks.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck em up


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Matthews is going to get raped.


I'm sure it's not the first time he's had 7 guys.....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf? thats not miz


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

marleysghost said:


> Wade's been spotted...in London! He won't be on RAW tonight.


He wasn't there just now


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ricky Steamboat DVD


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes, plug for the Ricky "Dragon" Steamboat DVD


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chris benoit?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Yeah right like Chris Jericho and Edge are going to co-exist in a tag team match it's too soon after their feud to have them team together. If WWE doesn't show tension between the two then fuck them.


I so want Jericho to hit the Codebreaker on Edge. The match is bound to break down anyway so it would be stupid not to do it


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

STEAMBOAT!!!!


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh snap, I just realized this is the "Officia" Raw discussion. That's right, get the L out!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

what the hell is king doing in the ring


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Dragon


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*STEAMBOAT!!!!*


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Nexus to beat the hell out of Ricky Steamboat!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Steamboat!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I'm sure it's not the first time he's had 7 guys.....


I'm sure it's the first time he's been involved in a circle jerk.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> Skip just punched Stan..


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Steamboat!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm diggin WWE giving Dragon's DVD some serious hype.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Shame on WWE for not advertising this DVD before tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

American Dragon DVD


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Steamboat DVD plug, not sure it needs the plug though.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The American Dragon though.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Steamboat rocks.

Hell he can still work better than half the roster.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> I'm sure it's not the first time he's had 7 guys.....


:lmao


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

That was pretty tight


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, he's getting his ass kicked by Nexus.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Second best Dragon ever?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Funny how they try to glamorize that shitty run he had in the early 90's when he wore that tail.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

im sensing nexus attack


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeeeeeeaaah Steamboat!!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Steamboat's music is awesome!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh geez, is Ricky Steamboat going to get owned by NXT?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Give the man a fucking pop, you assholes.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Start The Chant: YOU STILL GOT IT!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ricky Steamboat, who did he ever beat?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why do I think Ted Dibiase will come out during this???


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh the white asian dude


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Nexus gonna beat the shit outta Steamboat


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris Jericho, come on down


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

run steamboat!!! its a trap!


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Nexus has to beat him up. Why else is he out there?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Steamboat looks like he could still go out and put on a 5-star Iron-Man match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL "Mike Chioda fan club" :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mike Choida fan club... lol


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

First thing that's interested me all night!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I bet that Jericho or Miz is going try to shit all over Steamboat's DVD.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

What.
A.
Legend.

SSSTTTEEEAAMMMBBBOOOOAAAATT - NXT attack? Hmmm


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice surprise.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I think the new GM&behind Nexus is obviously Cole!,But I also think there's a big damn chance it'll be Vince and so it'll be like"Ministry of Darkness"again!.

I want that Steamboat DVD!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Did Ricky get plugs???


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Y2J coming out and cutting a promo on Steamboat?????


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

steamboat getting beat uppp


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I like how Tarver appears to be second in command.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DEAN FUCKING MALENKO!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

More agents........


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

HES STILL GOT IT!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ARN! MALENKO! PS HAYES!

I'm marking out.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Can't wait to see Nexus beat the hell out of all of them, haha.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Nexus is going to beat up the legends.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Legends to get their ass kicked.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

more nexus victims


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Mike Hayes sighting!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nexus do not touch Ricky Steamboat he is an legend and will kick your ass. Michael Hayes sighting!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

DEAN MALENKO!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

OH SHIT


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, all five of them are getting beat up by Nexus?!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

I would buy that DVD


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy shit!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Eat that, Flair!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dean Malenko looks.. old. Holy shit.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Uh Oh. Legends Gathering. None are Raw Superstars


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Legends beat down?!?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

nexus to come out and beat up the legends, make it happen! they aren't raw superstars, omg it will get them so much heat,


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So Nexus to interupt this as they aren't current WWE Superstars?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i smell NXT attack, these aren't wwe superstars


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

MALENKO!!!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Fuck yeah Double A and Malenko.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Best bit of the show so far. Definitely getting that DVD


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXES will take out half of Money Inc, Freebirds, 4 Horseman (including Malenko during the WCW Run) & Steamboat


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

PLEASE bring out Jericho for a Dean Malenko promo!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Arn Anderson&Dean Malenko FTW!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

its gonna be a nurseing home beatdown!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, how did they ever get these guys to show up?

It's like they were already working on Raw, or something!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dean Malenko DVD next please!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

the corny music doesn't quite fit cats like Arn. Turn that shit off and just let them come out with no music.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Good to see Malenko back.

And I swear one of those men looked like Mickey Rourke.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Steamboat's music is awesome!


Didn't Ultimo Dragon use that music too?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's going to get ugly pretty quick


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Michael Hayes, Black guy's best friend is here!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hayes looks an absolute mess, Malenko seems to be in decent shape though.

Expect Nexus to beat the hell out of the former wrestlers here.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

When is Benoit coming out?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck yes, The man of a 1000 moves is in the building.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Liniert said:


> Chris Jericho, come on down


i seconded that


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

aw crap, nexus are a lurking


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

without barrett raw sukks lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's sad that the crowd could care less.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Gotta be a Nexus beatdown. They arent "wwe superstars"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dean Malenko still looks great, just like he did in 2000. He hasn't really changed that much.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

P.S. still has one of the best voices in the world!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

come on nxt.. beat these old men


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

The Clique said:


> Dean Malenko DVD next please!


That would be epic.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Haye's favorite matches are any that involve Ricky beating a black guy.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lol at hayes having longer hair now, than in the 80s


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL Hayes wants camera time. 

I would kill for a final Stinko Malenko.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

When is a Dean Malenko DVD coming out???


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuck yeah for hearing from Dean Malenko and Arn Anderson.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Fabulous Freebird Michael PS. Hayes


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

yep... wheres Nexus... these legends are about to get whooped.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Didn't Ultimo Dragon use that music too?


I think it was something very similar anyway, though I'm not sure if it was the same or not!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Dude Anderson looks like my dad...freaky!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hayes' still got it


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jericho to come out please and cut a promo on malenko and steamboat


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Malenko has really aged


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

WE WANT BENOIT! 

clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

haynes looking good


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hayes out there to show off himself, like usual. Sad to see Malenko getting older. It's awesome to see both Anderson and Malenko still with WWE though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm not down with an NXT beatdown because Double A, Steamboat, and Malenko could kick their asses easy.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL at the woo's.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Triple H in the top 5 of all time? Not a chance he'll be in my top 5!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

im loving the whoooo chants

beatdown time, good song


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Louie85TX said:


> When is a Dean Malenko DVD coming out???


There isn't one but I wish WWE would make one.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

These old guys are much more entertaining than any of the roster tonight.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

It had be hard for AA not to mention Ric Flair's name.

BTW, everyone wrestling today can take promo lessons from Arn Anderson.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

RAW needs to keep me pretty damn interested because Season 2 of Dexter is on Showtime right now... and Season 2 of Dexter is amazing.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NEXUS BITCHES


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Arn is still awesome on the mic!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

No Nexus no don't do this.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NEXUS!!!!!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

HERE WE GOOOOOO


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Finally!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

fuck this


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

not at all predictble


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh snap!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope they have Steamboat in SvR2011 and/or AllStars!.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Heeeeeeeeeeeere goes. Dean Malenko to apply all 1000 holds on them.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bout time

any one have the Nexus theme?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hell no hell no hell no!!! They need to change that theme song to something more badass!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

marking out for nxt


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, here they come.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Steamboat could take them all

Money on it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nexus to attack legends???


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

HELL YES!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit here we go!!!!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Michael "Badman" Tarver FTW.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes here it comes.....whoop them coffin dodgers asses


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's 6 on 6 here including Jerry, he's not a superstar anymore.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew there was gonna be a Nexus beatdown.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Kill em Nexus!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Wellp, Nexus can touch them, they are on the WWE Roster 

Wheres Barrett?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

YESSSSS THE NEXUS!! WHERE THE HELL IS BARRET!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

surprise


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

their music kinda sucks balls


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tarver just looks awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As much as it'd kill Nexus' momentum, I'd love to see the legends school 'em.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Predictable as hell but...oh well...HERE COME THE NEXUS!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

where's Barrett?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

How badass would this stable have been back in the day??

Meaning the legends not Nexus.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

BTW here comes Barett I hope


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Nexus getting owned by the legends would be pretty epic IMO.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no! A 5 on 6 attack (Otungu doesn't count as a wrestler)!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hooooboy..it's on


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If all the road agents are in the ring who is running the show?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

see this is where we need danielson


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did King and Cole run and hide again?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where the hell is Barrett tonight?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow nexus getting beat up by a retirement home for a while there


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Double A takes his lumps like a god damn man.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

This is awesome.

Arn Anderson, Jerry Lawler, Michael Hayes, Ricky Steamboat, Dean Malenko, and Mike Rotundo... fucking sweet.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

The crazy part is Vinnie Mac took more bumps than any of the legends


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao where is cole?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

he got knocked the fuck out


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DAMN!!! Picking them one by one like cherries.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I was hoping to see Dean slap the Cloverleaf on somebody!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

its like i am watching Animal planet


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Watch your back, Tarver! Hayes has his eyes set on you!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

To those a asking where Barrett is. They said at the start of the show that he was at WWE HQ to explain the Nexus's actions.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, they're picking them off one by one.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Shit I was hoping for one last AA spinebuster


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

MAKE SURE THAT MAN PAYS HIS TAXES!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is abuse of the elderly!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Did King and Cole run and hide again?


King is fighting with the legends look in the ring.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't care what you haters say, Michael Tarver is a beast and he runs sh*t


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

WHERE THE FUCK IS WADE BARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to see Dean Malenko throw somebody in the Texas Cloverleaf & Arn Anderson hit somebody with a spine-buster.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JR: this pack of rabid dogs!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They are getting picked off one by one lol!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is a game of patience.


----------



## beezy (Jun 26, 2007)

NXT/Nexus has become overly predictable this is boring


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

These is so lame honestly, I can't stand the 'NXT Invasion story line'


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nexus music stinks imo, not brutal enough at all


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Did King and Cole run and hide again?


King is in the Ring 
lol


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw this coming from a mile away and yet Im still loving it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

small Daniel Brian chant


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

numbers dwindling


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Get him Tarver! Get that racist fuck! :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr. King!!!!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS WADE BARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AT WWE HQ! They already said that!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS WADE BARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's taking care of business with Josh Matthews.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is officially ridiculous and getting very tired. It was interesting at first, but are people still enjoying this? Make the plot go somewhere. Not this same garbage over and over.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

GET THAT MAN A TIE!


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

So I guess the WWE superstars can't come out to help the legends cuz then they'll be suspended?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hayes getting beat up by the black guys!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, Barret is at WWE HQ.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king no sellin a stomp! :O lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hammertron said:


> nexus music stinks imo, not brutal enough at all


At least they didn't come out to something like Burn In My Light (I like that song by the way).


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daren and Tarver took out Hayes.. LOL


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Thrawn3d said:


> I saw this coming from a mile away and yet Im still loving it.


I agree!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

GOING ON TO LONG!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Tarver is easily the second most-talented wrestler behind Barrett.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the three moves of doom!!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

a dream scenerio would be the rock since hes hosting a raw possibly to be behind nexus because if his 03 release. but i doubt wwe writers are that smart to even ask him


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So who takes over for King on commentary now?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Clear the fucking ring DRagon!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

strike old man :lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

skip sheffield is a beast


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this all NXT are ever going to do?

Snoozefest.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I bet Striker may be a substitute commentator in place of King for the rest of the night.

Yeah it is interesting that Barrett isn't there.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Steamboat goes down swinging like a real man should.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

They picked them off one by one like a group of sharks


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously Steamboat would get the worst beating.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is what Im talking about...Nexus has saved Raw...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

matt striker will prob take over for king


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

You know if this was the Attitude Era and that was Steve Austin, Nexus wouldn't stand a chance!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This just reminds me how much I can't wait for Ricky's DVD to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## rubix (Mar 28, 2008)

Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that no one is coming to the aid of the legends?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

guardplay320 said:


> This is officially ridiculous and getting very tired. It was interesting at first, but are people still enjoying this? Make the plot go somewhere. Not this same garbage over and over.


Yes. They got to get to the point soon or it just gets boring


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I remember when The Rock got the entire roster to threaten to walk out if Foley was not reinstated. No such solidarity in defense of Steamboat.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Imagine how much better this would be w Danielson


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm waiting for Ultimate Warrior to come running down the ramp and clear the ring out by just shaking the shit out of the top-rope like a maniac.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I must admit tarver is a total badass


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's the Raging Bull!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Jbones733 said:


> Imagine how much better this would be w Danielson


would barely be any different


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena should have saved the Kid 'N Play jokes for Darren Young.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Is this all NXT are ever going to do?
> 
> Snoozefest.


What else do you want them to do besides beat people down? Dance in the ring with Santino and Kozlov?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i will be pickin up the dvd tho fo sho


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Tarver just looks like a complete badass.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'know, if they wanted to get someone over as a face, getting suspended for Steamboat would do it pretty sharpish.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i liked how they picked them off one by one, great pyschology imho


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That was really well put together. How can the creative team get these Nexus angles right week after week yet get so much of the rest of the show so wrong?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

skip cut open


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lariatoooo!


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Is this all NXT are ever going to do?
> 
> Snoozefest.


Thank god there is another non-sheep. I turned the station. Until this plot ever goes anywhere, I'm officially bored with Nexus. It's the same boring routine every single time. Just because it worked once, doesn't mean we have to see it over and over again. Beating up old man actually moves this plot backwards.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, the Steamer can still take a bump!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Is this all NXT are ever going to do?
> 
> Snoozefest.


Yeah, i just want it to be over so Barret can go into singles competition with his title shot!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

rubix said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that no one is coming to the aid of the legends?





Someone didn't watch the beginning of RAW.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn that lariat by Sheffield is brutal.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Sheffield looks like a pit bull.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Jbones733 said:


> Imagine how much better this would be w Danielson


10x better


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

skip needs to take it easy he is gonna hurt someone for real


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Wake me up when this garbage is over


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy shit.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whats with all the people asking 'Wheres Barrett ?' Have u not watched the whole show or something.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Nexus = getting stale FAST


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

skip must have gotten scratched or something. they do the same thing every time, its getting old and boring


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Sheffield:How ya like that, OLD MAN????


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

450 Time!!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Muta said:


> I'm waiting for Ultimate Warrior to come running down the ramp and clear the ring out by just shaking the shit out of the top-rope like a maniac.


hahahahahhhahahaha!!!!!!!!!:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> What else do you want them to do besides beat people down? Dance in the ring with Santino and Kozlov?


Have fucking matches.

These random beat down's and run in's aren't even "shocking" anymore. Everyone expects it and it's just boring.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i love how Gabriel just stands up their letting the moment sink in


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

They are starting to develop them all separately now, Sucks no Barrett but the other guys all getting over

only one who is useless is Slater


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone else see Gabriel being the first to disband from the group? I jus get that feeling


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That was pretty cool. Enjoyed that whole segment a lot.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Justin Gabriel looks like the babiest babyface there is. I have a had time taking him serious as a heel. Anybody else?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ginger neeeds to gtfo and danielson put back in


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He just does that move beautifully.
I still hate his face, though.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Somebody should show up


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Satanixx said:


> Sheffield looks like a pit bull.


He looks more like Shrek because of his pointy ears.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

How can anyone say this is boring. Have you even seen the rest of the show?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

boring...


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't Jerry Lawler technically a part of the Raw Roster?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I fully expect that to be the last beat down tbh, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't they let someone else hit a finisher? It's always Otunga, Barrett, Gabriel. Seriously, Sheffield's is bad ass. Let him use it.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> LOL @ Sheffield:How ya like that, OLD MAN????


lmao.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This is Nexus stuff is great and all, but DAMN did I lost interest in it once Dragon got fired.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

perro said:


> i love how Gabriel just stands up their letting the moment sink in


 agreed !!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Gabriel will turn against them soon.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

like jericho said, not having DB hurts them, because they have no one credible to put in the ring. i figure he will be back when the heat dies down or linda wins her election


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> Whats with all the people asking 'Wheres Barrett ?' Have u not watched the whole show or something.


no theres people like me that got late do you have any problem with people asking?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Otunga's hair is ridiculous. I can't get over how shiny it is.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Everybody notice that 
he was having second thoughts


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Someone didn't watch the beginning of RAW.


What happened at the start of RAW that is preventing the RAW lokcer room from helping the legnends? I missed it due to a thunderstorm.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

That 450 Splash by Gabriel is going to end up killing someone one of these days, damn.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

That 450 just looks sick no matter how many times I've seen it. It also looks like it hurts like a bitch!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Can't they let someone else hit a finisher? It's always Otunga, Barrett, Gabriel. Seriously, Sheffield's is bad ass. Let him use it.


Gabriels' 450 Splash is the only good thing about a Nexus beatdown tbh.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

really wanted a Jericho + Malenko promo


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> LOL @ Sheffield:How ya like that, OLD MAN????


taht was sooo awesome


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The IWC turning against something they were just completely for? MY, MY. I AM SO SHOCKED MY MONOCLE JUST POPPED OFF


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn where the fuck was Stu?

Pretty smart of using NXT for ambush instead of what I thought to be Jericho or Miz.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Only Barrett, Tarver, Skip & Otunga fit in the Nexus. All the rest look like faces.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Have fucking matches.


That was more enjoyable than some pointless 4 minute tag match and does more for the group too. Continues to get them over.

I want angles built well on my tv with some matches, PPV is where the real wrestling happens anyway so yeah.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks like Gabriel is having more and more remorse every beat down, he leave the group sooner rather than later.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> like jericho said, not having DB hurts them, because they have no one credible to put in the ring.


I dont get why Jericho Would diss Gabriel like that, he was probably the second best guy ring wise form the original NXT


----------



## rubix (Mar 28, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Someone didn't watch the beginning of RAW.


even with the threat of suspension, you would think someone would come out to help. It would be the ultimate face move and get a big pop.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia next please!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

perro said:


> i love how Gabriel just stands up their letting the moment sink in


He always looks to me like he regrets doing it. I'm guessing he'll be the first to break off from the group. The only thing that makes me doubt this is that he's always Nexus' closing attack and thus what you're left thinking of.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Muta said:


> Justin Gabriel looks like the babiest babyface there is. I have a had time taking him serious as a heel. Anybody else?


He can't look menacing at all like Tarver or Sheffield can, he's such a spiceboy. (A name we give to feminine men with straightened hair and diamond earrings etc in our country) I can't take Otunga seriously, just because he's a piece of shit.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

darkmanx8 said:


> no theres people like me that got late do you have any problem with people asking?


I Have no problem with 1 or 2 people asking but when theres like 8-10 people all doing it at the same time its odd.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

otunga's hair does really look, idk, like fake. he needs to just shave his head, he looks ridiculous, same with black cena


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

im sorry, but this is getting pretty lame

they need to do sumthing beside beat up on people for no damn reason. every week it's the same thing

i mean i like it cuz they shut these boring ass motherfuckers up

but still, this is getting too repetitive. They need to "make an impact" in a different manner


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn, for some reason I thought Ultimate warrior, Iron Sheik and Stone Cold would run in to save the oldies.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Young and Gabriel really don't look like heels,can see them(Most likely Gabriel) being the first to leave.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Raw roster will elect Stu to take out Nexus for them.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

PaulHBK said:


> What happened at the start of RAW that is preventing the RAW lokcer room from helping the legnends? I missed it due to a thunderstorm.


GM said if Nexus touch anyone on the roster they get fired, if the roster do the same they get suspended.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I really hope Gabriel doesn't turn on Nexus. He looks like he's had second thoughts the last few weeks but splitting him from the group would be terrible for him because I don't think he'd be able to get over enough on his own yet.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> Whats with all the people asking 'Wheres Barrett ?' Have u not watched the whole show or something.


i missed the first 15 mins. what happened to him?


----------------
Now playing: Ice Cube - Ghetto Bird
via FoxyTunes


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think gabriel stands up there cus he knows he can fully prepare for an extremely dangerous move he is about to perform. Gonna be interesting to see him have to rush it in his matches (if he ever has one).


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

BigChrisfilm said:


> How can anyone say this is boring. Have you even seen the rest of the show?


The whole show has been garbage. It's boring because it is predictable and repetitive. How can it be interesting? A predictable set-up with the whole stipulation, a predictable situation (my 3 year old could have realized they were going to attack as soon as the former wrestlers came out) and a predictable attack other than taking them out one by one. This better go somewhere soon or they will totally blow a good potential story.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The way they picked apart the solid bulwark was amazing.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Muta said:


> Justin Gabriel looks like the babiest babyface there is. I have a had time taking him serious as a heel. Anybody else?


Slater screaming 'do it, do it' at him suggests to me that he'll be the first to breal away from the group. Each time he's hit the 450 he's seemed more and more reluctant to do so.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I thought their entrance was great. The song works well with how they marched out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Clique said:


> Dean Malenko DVD next please!


Shit, fuck yes. I would love to buy this.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I like what Cole said, "The Network". Sounds the coolest.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dean Malenko has made this Raw worth watching


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Everybody notice that
> he was having second thoughts


I thought that last week too with Vince. I think he is just taking his time though, I don't think there are any 2nd thoughts but it would be a good place to go with the storyline I guess.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Really now, so John Cena or any of the other faces are so afraid of getting suspended they won't even come into the ring to at least outnumber the Nexus to defend some Legends? Seems a bit hypocritical of Cena and co.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> Looks like Gabriel is having more and more remorse every beat down, he leave the group sooner rather than later.


He always looks like he doesn't wanna perform the 450 on whoever is laying there, but feels like he has to. Peer pressure. It could be a good storyline for him. He was always gonna be a face anyways.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> I really hope Gabriel doesn't turn on Nexus. He looks like he's had second thoughts the last few weeks but splitting him from the group would be terrible for him because I don't think he'd be able to get over enough on his own yet.


He was probably the most over guy on NXT

----------------
Now playing: Ice Cube - Ghetto Bird
via FoxyTunes


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Y2J Problem said:


> Young and Gabriel really don't look like heels,can see them(Most likely Gabriel) being the first to leave.


I actual though Gabriel was gunna turn face before he hit the 450 splash tbh.


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> I Have no problem with 1 or 2 people asking but when theres like 8-10 people all doing it at the same time its odd.


yeah i understand it gets a little annoying i thought my dvr was recording but when i came home the dvr was full so it didnt record the show... damn i was pissed but then i asked and somebody said "Nothing Relevant"


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Let them keep the fucking beatdowns going, they're the best thing about Raw every week. The whole angle is great so far.

It's not like they've got a lot of great in ring workers atm anyway, so they might as well drag these attacks out for a while. I for one enjoyed this weeks one immensely.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I think Gabriel is worried he's going to fuck it up and get fired tbh.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Nexus is a gay ass name. It sounds like a beauty product. Why not Genesis?? I think that'd be better.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

stfu cole


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cole. So Cena's afraid of a few missed paychecks? Lame.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Zombiekid29 said:


> Dean Malenko has made this Raw worth watching


im sure in his prime, he'd be able to take em all out


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What's up with these commercial breaks??


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

What the FUCK, they just returned from commercial and now another one!?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wait what ? Advert already


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Nexus is a gay ass name. It sounds like a beauty product. *Why not Genesis?? I think that'd be better.*


Only if Peter Gabriel is revealed as Justin's father.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Nexus is a gay ass name. It sounds like a beauty product. Why not Genesis?? I think that'd be better.


Nexus is the name of my estate agents :sad:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Nexus is a gay ass name. It sounds like a beauty product. Why not Genesis?? I think that'd be better.


The definition of Nexus means a connection of something, so it makes sense.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I think people are reading too much into the whole Gabriel pausing before hitting the splash. I seriously doubt it has anything to do with him showing remorse or meaning he'll be the first one to leave the group.

More likely is the fact that it's a pretty dangerous move and he's nervous about hitting it. I mean, so far he's nailed it on Cena, Vince and Steamboat. Imagine if he fucked up and injured one of them? He's gonna be a in a lot of trouble backstage. Also, nothing wrong with letting the suspense build before hitting a big move like that.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Terrible show dissapointed really built some momentuem last few weeks but this has been a major let down.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

anybody think like the whole lockeroom should of came oout and helped? It's not like the "online" GM is going to suspend the whole shabang.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

jjapples said:


> GM said if Nexus touch anyone on the roster they get fired, if the roster do the same they get suspended.


Thanks for answering and not complaining like some lamers here. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Only if Peter Gabriel is revealed as Justin's father.


I am so sorry I cannot give you +rep for that, but I legit lol'd.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Austin wouldnt of cared about a suspension or pay check. Bunch of wimps on this roster nowadays


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Beatdown...
Commerical break...
Recap of the beatdown...
Commercial break...

SICK OF THIS BULLSHIT, TBH.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyways, Ted towin the MITB. I wonder if Maryse will be at ringside with Ted tonite?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Nexus is a gay ass name. It sounds like a beauty product. Why not Genesis?? I think that'd be better.


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nexus

The definition of Nexus listed here kind of fits them as a group


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

David Otunga's hair is horrible..... just sayin'


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Gabriels' 450 Splash is the only good thing about a Nexus beatdown tbh.


Oh I'm fine with the 450 finishing it off. It's more annoying that Otunga gets to do his mediocre spinebuster of doom thing EVERY TIME OUT.

Which is more impressive, that or this:


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dragging those legends out one-by-one was seriously intense.

And would someone tell Jerry Lawler to quit brawling every single f*cking week?!


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

that was amazing raw back on track and that was a great segment and nexus has amazing potenatial but people still complain lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Dark Raven said:


> Austin wouldnt of cared about a suspension or pay check. Bunch of wimps on this roster nowadays


But.. it's a recession.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

PaulHBK said:


> Thanks for answering and not complaining like some lamers here. I really do appreciate it!


No problem...people need to chill out, it won't kill them to answer.
As for Gabriel, nice theories but I think the pause is prep for a pretty dangerous move, nothing else.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I dislike both Nexus & Genesis.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jesus.

Cena did a crapload of wishes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> The IWC turning against something they were just completely for? MY, MY. I AM SO SHOCKED MY MONOCLE JUST POPPED OFF


Tell me about it. 
Just let a storyline play out and take it's time


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

afl2 said:


> that was amazing raw back on track and that was a great segment and nexus has amazing potenatial but people still complain lol


amazing raw what are you watching?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So much for Maryse taking a back seat.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sheik said:


> This is Nexus stuff is great and all, but DAMN did I lost interest in it once Dragon got fired.


You're not the only one, my friend. Without Danielson, my excitement and interest has really went down after he was release.

Nice pic with the American Dragon btw.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually, if Gabriel was gonna turn face, changing his mind about 450ing Steamboat, and crossbodying Otunga woulda been pretty cool.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Divas without Mickie and Beth are the lamest shit


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nexus beatdown to *this*? fpalm


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Why doesn't Maryse beat the hell out of Alicia for having the belt?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yea maryse


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Nexus is the name of my estate agents :sad:


 Do they wear ties there or have they been banned?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who asked for Alicia Fox?


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Dark Raven said:


> Austin wouldnt of cared about a suspension or pay check. Bunch of wimps on this roster nowadays


What FACE on the roster has a persona anything like Austin's???


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Beatdown...
> Commerical break...
> Recap of the beatdown...
> Commercial break...
> ...


You could always turn it off


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia/Maryse Vs. Eve/Gail Kim


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The divas. Who cares?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YEAH matthews and cole. Hopefully heel cole comes alive. These two are hilarious together.


----------



## KnS (Nov 10, 2006)

afl2 said:


> that was amazing raw back on track and that was a great segment and nexus has amazing potenatial but people still complain lol


That's the internet for you.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

JOSH MATTHEWS ON COMMENTARY INSTEAD OF KING!!

Things just picked up.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Josh Matthews ? I Like him and cole together on NXT so im happy


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

afl2 said:


> that was amazing raw back on track and that was a great segment and nexus has amazing potenatial but people still complain lol


So a 15 minute beat down means Raw is now suddenly amazing?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mayrse is here and suddenly everything is ..better


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I think I hate Eve because of how terrible her theme is.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maryse chants


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I REALLY don't like Eve with straight hair.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rmx820 said:


> Otunga's hair is ridiculous. I can't get over how shiny it is.


He's been getting tips from Jermaine Jackson.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Actually, if Gabriel was gonna turn face, changing his mind about 450ing Steamboat, and crossbodying Otunga woulda been pretty cool.


yea thats what I been noticing. He's always hesitant and has to get yelled at to do the 450. I def see him face turning at some point


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God DAYUM Maryse!!!!

And exactly how many fucking times have we seen this tag match????


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hibachi said:


> David Otunga's hair is horrible..... just sayin'


It reminds me of Missy Elliott's hair when she first got started lol!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ow Alice works stiff


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Alicia "Piñata" Fox


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Eve is smoking hot. Hottest women in wrestling right now next to the Beautiful People, Angelina Love, and Rosa Mendes.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Most diva themes are annoying, but Eve's is really aggravating to me for some reason.

Still shaking my head at Alicia being champion.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nice knee by fox


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what are they chanting?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> He's been getting tips from Jermaine Jackson.


The California Raisin himself :lmao


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Liniert said:


> Daniel Bryan chants


Heard those too, best thing about this match!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan chant


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

torriesthebest said:


> What FACE on the roster has a persona anything like Austin's???


You could count Orton, but they obviously don't want him involved in this. :no:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Lostfap said:


> You could always turn it off


Well uh... I kind of _watch_ wrestling, so no. Complaining about it is what we do.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought that Maryse being paired with Dibiase would mean she have less matches.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> I REALLY don't like Eve with straight hair.


Hahah I was just thinking about how she looks way better that way


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmmm Maryse on Eve


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why doesn't Alicia straighten her hair??


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Duh! Thank you, Michael Cole. We idiots would have never figured out why the locker room didn't come help and why Nexus isn't in trouble...duh!! Without you we'd all slip in our own drool and fall.

Who was the big guy in the ring that ate Michael Hayes?

Oh, great. The Divas. Time to go to the bathroom and go to the kitchen for a snack and to refill my beverage.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The best just got the tag!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

USCena said:


> You could count Orton, but they obviously don't want him involved in this. :no:


You have no idea what you probably just started.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Daniel Bryan chants


random


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Were those Brian Kendrick chants after the Daniel Bryan ones?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fail for Cole calling the MITB tag team match mega-match. WTF?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan chants, FTW!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

USCena said:


> You could count Orton, but they obviously don't want him involved in this. :no:


Every time some one compares Orton to austin a puppy dies


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn alicia can bump


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Every time I hear Nexus....I think about Star Trek's 10th(I think)movie!(Kirk's death).


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Were those Brian Kendrick chants after the Daniel Bryan ones?


i think it was "Brian Danielson"


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna play slip-n-slide with Eve!!!!!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

WOOO ITS OVER!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Were those Brian Kendrick chants after the Daniel Bryan ones?


I'd rather see Kendrick tbf.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Eve looks outrageously sexy tonight...Sick of Fox with the horrible clothes...Gail is just, alive...and i was really hoping Maryse was just a valet now

btw...Alicia worked the whole match


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

damn did she get knocked out


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Those geeks chanting for Bryan are annoying.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I'd like to see the stats on how many times Alicia's hurt herself or someone else. She can't wrestle worth a damn!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ugh Alica is ugly.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole is wrong again! Gail is not a 2 time Women's Champion!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Find it funny that Edge is teaming with Jericho again.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

2 things...

...did Kim's breast get smaller?

...They should put Josh on play by play


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Liniert said:


> i think it was "Brian Danielson"


Ah yes, that makes more sense :$


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Maryse always is amazing to look at


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> I'd like to see the stats on how many times Alicia's hurt herself or someone else. She can't wrestle worth a damn!


Like, never.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> I'd like to see the stats on how many times Alicia's hurt herself or someone else. She can't wrestle worth a damn!


She's a stiff worker. That's not going to help her career. Then again she's the Divas' Champion so I guess it will.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

You know honestly what would have made this better? If the guest host was someone like Austin or Rock (yea, I know...I know) If that was the case then they could have come out and beat the hell out Nexus. 

Before you say no one guy could do that, when it comes to Austin it's happened before.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm lovin' Alicia but then again i loved Jacqueline & Jazz too lol!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Theres no way this main event gets 30 mins Surely ? It would be Epic though


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Haha! WWE's new Magazine should just be entitled, "Too lazy to look that shit up on Google!"


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok I've dealt with the fact that the girls who actually can wrestle don't, but what the fuck is Alicia Fox doing with the belt? Granted it has a butterfly on it, and it's a total joke, but it should be taken off her for that stupid fucking outfit alone.
Rant done, sorry.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

What a shitastic RAW.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

perro said:


> Every time some one compares Orton to austin a puppy dies


I just made a statement, cuz I heard from *THIS* site that his persona now is a ripoff of Austin's.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

the divas division has become the most useless 3 minutes of wrestling each week


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good divas match, Alicia's kneedrop must have hurt though.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

USCena said:


> You could count Orton, but they obviously don't want him involved in this. :no:


i'm actually glad...Orton's promo's and watnot arent the slightest bit rebellious...i dont see Austin in him at all..he wouldnt fit, and i wudnt want him to tag with Cena


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Matthews! Shame it's not permanent.

To me it was Slater shouting "Do it!" that made me think Gabriel didnt want to hit the 450 as if they sensed Gabriel was feeling remorse.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

You know Tiffany is the sunshine of my life


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Too many ads to watch live. I turned it off 30 mins ago so I can just fast forward till the action


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Raw really isn't that great tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm thinking so much time for the ME because Sheamus will be on commentary, and something will happen.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just hoping for a SSP from Bourne, that's all i want from this match.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

breaksilence said:


> What a shitastic RAW.


There's still slight hope for the end. Remember the last god awful Raw we got was the Viewer's Choice which ended with the debut of the NXT group. What I'm saying is maybe Justin Roberts will get choked out again.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


> Matthews! Shame it's not permanent.
> 
> *To me it more was Slater shouting "Do it!" as if they sensed Gabriel was feeling remorse*.


This. It makes the whole faction less one dimensional as well.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Again?!?!?


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

The should just play all the Nexus beat downs in a row. That would be better than everything else I've seen on Raw tonight.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Haha! WWE's new Magazine should just be entitled, "Too lazy to look that shit up on Google!"


I tell you what I WOULDN'T look up on Google: DAVID OTUNGA.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hey remember when The Nexus beat someone down...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

They might show everyone's ring entrance too, that will take like 20 minutes by itself


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

USCena said:


> I just made a statement, cuz I heard from *THIS* site that his persona now is a ripoff of Austin's.


trust me...whoever said that, their opinion is not widespread among the IWC...the closest thing to them being alike is the small similarity between the RKO & the Stunner


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Geno's FTW!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another Nexus beatdown McMahon recap?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Haha! WWE's new Magazine should just be entitled, "Too lazy to look that shit up on Google!"


Rofl. Too funny.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Another freakin replay?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Well uh... I kind of _watch_ wrestling, so no. Complaining about it is what we do.


Valid point.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Don't turn you back on the wolf pack?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

THNC said:


> Those geeks chanting for Bryan are annoying.


...as oppoosed to little girls chanting John Cena's name and little boy's chanting Rey Mysterio's name?


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

USCena said:


> You could count Orton


No, you really couldn't


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Right I'm sick of these fucking NXT recaps. I don't care if people find it interesting, I'm bored of this shit and feel like I'm just watching the same thing.

HURRY UP MAIN EVENT.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Nexus comes out tonight and fights everyone in the tag-team match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

These replays are taking away from the storyline.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Followed by another Nexus recap of their beatdown from tonight.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> hey remember when The Nexus beat someone down...


No! What?! OMG I missed it...thank God WWE are so thoughtful and have replayed it for me...


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

MEGA MATCH!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What an ugly briefcase.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> ...as oppoosed to little girls chanting John Cena's name and little boy's chanting Rey Mysterio's name?


John Cena is actually there. Rey Mysterio is actually wrestling.

Why the hell would anyone want to hear the chant of someone who's not there. It was fine in NYC, but not after so long now.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

you know what RAW is missing? video packages showing the nexus beat downs, people might forget about them!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Somebody shut Cole up! How many more times is he going to explain it?


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Don't turn you back on the wolf pack?


You might wind up in a body bag?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Another Nexus beatdown McMahon recap?


they think we forgot when it just happened less then an hr ago


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't know it was officially called a mega-match lol!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao red briefcase

I swear thogh, Jericho, Edge, or Orton [especially Orton] Better not win at MITB


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Edge looks like hes Rated HIV


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OK this is getting stupid; why is it being called a fucking megamatch?


----------



## mrplow8 (Sep 21, 2003)

Could they make it any more obvious that the mystery GM is working with Nexus?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

What the hell? Is this just going to be a MITB match without an actual contract being handed out? That would be such a waste of a mitb match.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

edge cant even fit in his shirts anymore lol


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

wheres edges hair? does he wear extensions or something?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Wait...is this actually going to be an 30 min match? Well close to after everyone gets their own entrance.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like something I'd see on Nickelodeon.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> John Cena is actually there. Rey Mysterio is actually wrestling.
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to hear the chant of someone who's not there. It was fine in NYC, but not after so long now.


But he should be there. The chants help ensure that he will be there.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE POINT OF HAVING ROB ZOMBIE ON THIS SHOW WAS!?!

BTW briefcase looks like a toy...


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Edge is looking thinner than ever, he has lost a lot of muscle by the looks of it.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The briefcase looks like something you'd buy in the children's section of WWE Shop. Urgh!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it me or has Edge gotten skinny???


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

the briefcase is 'John Cena Orange'


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

edge looks like hes lost a few pounds


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I know who the leader is. The group they call Nexus is led by the man they call Vader :lmao


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

jjapples said:


> No! What?! OMG I missed it...thank God WWE are so thoughtful and have replayed it for me...


Be sure to watch Smackdown, NXT and Superstars this week... you'll get about 2941947129 more replays of it there. 

Hoorayyy, Jericho is on my screen.
-abandons computer-


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

im surprised the ME is happening already


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Who would have thought we'd ever see the day that Chris Jericho's body looked better than Edge's?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

What's with the Red Case????,I like the new logo on it But Red??


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris Jericho, the MITB creator!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> John Cena is actually there. Rey Mysterio is actually wrestling.
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to hear the chant of someone who's not there. It was fine in NYC, but not after so long now.


Okay, what about the "woo" chants? What about the "what" chants? Those guys have been gone for a long time. They aren't relevant in the WWE anymore either.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ted DiBiase is Money in the Bank.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ted 'no reaction' dibiase


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah the replays are beyond tiresome! The first two weeks of Nexus were good. It has just gone downhill since and this week is no exception. Throw in the "Emailing GM" and you have a real clusterf*ck!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

AWWWEEESSOOOMMMMEEEE!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE ZOOOOOOOOOOOKEEPAH!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> What's with the Red Case????,I like the new logo on it But Red??


Red for Raw, blue for Smackdown?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

zookeeper in the hoooooooooooooooooouse


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Get rid of that stupid money belt!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

HES NOT RAPPING. YESSSSS.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> Edge looks like hes Rated HIV


He looks sleazy enough to catch a STD! lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

here come my pick to win the case


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did R-Truth forget his mic?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

jjapples said:


> Wait...is this actually going to be an 30 min match? Well close to after everyone gets their own entrance.


It's already @ 25 minutes and we still have more intros and a commercial break.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

WHAT'S UP!!! WHATS UP!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

John Morrison is soooo over


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

damn those white girls love rtruth


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Nexus will do something, but what will it be? Maybe they will KIDNAP ROB ZOMBIE!? OH PLEASE LET THAT HAPPEN!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Should Dibiase really be here


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Zookeeper to get the pin.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

R-Truths new book..


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

are these the 8 guys in the mitb match?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Randall Keith!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> I know who the leader is. The group they call Nexus is led by the man they call Vader :lmao


WHAT TIME IS IT!?!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Booooo Hisss Booooo


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

East said:


> HES NOT RAPPING. YESSSSS.


his entrance was 10x better today because of it


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Liniert said:


> R-Truths new book..


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh dear God yes

:lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Orton pose on the ladder?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

this is gonna be so mega.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

we've got ladders surrounding the ring and a cage on top. Things may get interesting.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

This has been said before but...its like Bourne isnt coming out until he's halfway down to the ring


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WRIST TAPE! Please


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

The face team is kind of awful


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

MEGA MATCH! 

It's so 80s WWF lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was expecting Bourne to do his usual jumping slide into the ring and then I saw Morrison there. Was anticipating a collision.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Cena got a way bigger pop than Orton.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this feels like seasame street all over again, which of these things is not like the other, -> ted


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope either The Miz or Evan Bourne win the RAW MITB Ladder Match. I see the heels taking the victory tonight.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shelton Benjamin isn't in WWE anymore, so I guess Evan Bourne will make the MITB match... a spot monkey is necessary for MITB.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

down_nola said:


> we've got ladders surrounding the ring and a cage on top. Things may get interesting.


Hopefully, the majority of this Raw has been forgettable.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ted 'no reaction' dibiase


It goes well with his no character, no charisma, and no talent.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton, wear wrist-tape. Thanks.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish we were watching a WWE vs NXT mega match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ted doesn't fit in the heel team.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

THNC said:


> Cena got a way bigger pop than Orton.


dont be so surpised


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Nexus will do something


At the last minute they will cut a way to a vid of Wayne barrett attacking the top executives of WWE, leaving bryan danielson face palming the event.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why does Edge look so skinny now?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The girl with the chalupa in her purse is fantastic.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Do you smell...bacon?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully, the majority of this Raw has been forgettable.


yeah, it's wishful thinking on my part as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Zombiekid29 said:


> It goes well with his no character, no charisma, and no talent.


And people were saying he'd be main eventing this year.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Ishboo said:


> are these the 8 guys in the mitb match?


 Yeah they are.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

WOW SNAP MEGA MAIN EVENT!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Why does Edge look so skinny now?


seems like he's gone anorexic


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

2 of my faves starting the match!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so you think this is a mega match


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That kick sounded deadly.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Alright so how would that stable made up of the legends be booked? Problem is Dean Malenko didn't really hit his prime until Hayes was retired.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao @ evan borune's tough face


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge has been looking like that for weeks now.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

:lmao 'Watch him! Watch him! He's shady!'
I love Jericho


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This mega main event is decent, but it's no match for the rare hyper main event (or the even rarer "clean finish" main event).


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

You know what would be perfect. NXT coming out to beat up Nexus. They aren't part of the Raw Roster.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jericho's legendary shouting started early in this one.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

RKO chants...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO Chant.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just hope the SmackDown MITB doesn't include anyone who have already been a world champion.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Jericho mocking Orton


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DId chris jericho just do the legend pose
THat was hilarious


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> I just hope the SmackDown MITB doesn't include anyone who have already been a world champion.


well im pretty sure CM punk will be in it.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree, Edge doesn't look healthy. What is wrong with him?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

He got knocked the fuck out


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haha jericho owning evan with his slaps


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> DId chris jericho just do the legend pose
> THat was hilarious


Fuck, did he? I missed it.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Is that RAndy Orton saying "Come on EVan!"

Dude, I didn't think his face character had any more balls to cut off.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pop for Morrison! I heard it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I just hope the SmackDown MITB doesn't include anyone who have already been a world champion.


Smackdown doesn't have any extras, every WHC is feuding in the ME at MITB.  

Talk about a weak upper tier, but I love the next tier's prominence on SD.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho :lmao


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol at Jericho mocking Orton


Highlight of the night. Jericho is one of a kind


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Bourne or Miz to get the pinfall for their team


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

morrison got jumped


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

did jericho get a good nights sleep or something, he's extra bouncy tonight LOL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Vintage Morrison?!?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Just once I want to see the W.W.E. not go with the "OMG THE FACE GOT TAGGED IN AND WIPES THE FLOOR DUE TO HIM BEING FRESH AND ON AN AWESOME ADRENALINE RUSH" routine during a tag match.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Finally Morrison getting to do what he's awesome at doing in the Main Event. I like that


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

DAmmit Evan! You tagged the wrong guy!! This crowd only cares about Orton!! No wonder you're an effing jobber!!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Wish Orton would Punt the Go Compare man.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

BigChrisfilm said:


> I agree, Edge doesn't look healthy. What is wrong with him?


Off the roids maybe? You dont gotta look like Batista to be juiced


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Fuck, did he? I missed it.


THey took the camera off of him pretty quick
BUt the face he made and they way he held his hands were hilarious
you'll have to see it once it's on youtube


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> did jericho get a good nights sleep or something, he's extra bouncy tonight LOL


What do u mean by extra bouncy?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Bitch if you didn't want an honest answer you shouldn't have asked!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol honest abe


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ishboo said:


> Off the roids maybe? You dont gotta look like Batista to be juiced


Funaki proved that right!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> What do u mean by extra bouncy?


he's hopping all over the place.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> What do u mean by extra bouncy?


Is that a man boob reference?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that was a 3 damnit


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

did cole just say"that awesome" to jericho attacking morrison?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Is anyone else hungry for some bacon chalupa?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

edge must be off the roids


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

DaGhost said:


> Is anyone else hungry for some bacon chalupa?


is taco bell even open this hour


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Dude I need a bacon Chalupa. Who wants to bring one to my house?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

3 months ago, Edge was spearing Jericho on a weekly basis.

Now, they're on the same team.

Gotta love wrestling logic!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted to win MITB!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I like how Edge and Jericho are buddies now.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

is anyone else ignoring morrison/dibiase and watching miz, jericho, and edge talk about what they're gonna do??

probably yes


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

jjapples said:


> :lmao 'Watch him! Watch him! He's shady!'
> I love Jericho


ROTF!!!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Really obvious that Ted whispered something into Morrison's ear before that Irish Whip into the corner. I really hate when they make it obvious.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> 3 months ago, Edge was spearing Jericho on a weekly basis.
> 
> Now, they're on the same team.
> 
> Gotta love wrestling logic!!!


well to be fair, neither had a choice, the GM can be as arbritaty as he wants.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Dude I need a bacon Chalupa. Who wants to bring one to my house?


No worries. I'll ask your mom to bring you one after she leaves my place. ;-)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

why is there a lunchbox hanging in the middle of the ring?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Muta said:


> Really obvious that Ted whispered something into Morrison's ear before that Irish Whip into the corner. I really hate when they make it obvious.


there's only 1 wrestler who gets a pass for doing that and that's chris jericho


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Ted to win MITB!


worst idea ever


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> why is there a lunchbox hanging in the middle of the ring?


:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

i guess they are just gonna announce the participents of SmackDown's MITB too, which is cool.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> why is there a lunchbox hanging in the middle of the ring?


lunchbox has a bacon club chalupa in it. The first man to reach the chalupa secures an ECW Title match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Morrison looked really out of it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Go Bourne!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> why is there a lunchbox hanging in the middle of the ring?


I know lol that's the crappiest looking briefcase I've ever seen. That Bright Redish Orange color....why couldn't they do one that's just black like always? God I wonder if they will make a Blue & White briefcase for Smackdown.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> lunchbox has a bacon club chalupa in it. The first man to reach the chalupa secures an ECW Title match.


You mean secures a box that rocks!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

where has Edge gone?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good God, does Evan know how to sell or what?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Missed SSP but Bourne really sells the Codebreaker amazingly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao WTF


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

good lord, Orton just owned everything


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

thats a damn shame.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

codebreaker looking more botchy these days


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ted got buried! lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wow, RKO to Dibiase.


Fast movin', lol.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Orton FTW!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao just like that!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i knew ted was going to take the pin. and damn talk about rationing orton


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Best RKO ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That's how it ends?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Randall must still be injured
that's the only thing he did the whole match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO THE ZOOKEEPAH!!!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

One move of Doom!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Randy Orton has officially reached Main Event status. He comes in and does one fucking move and the crowd goes home feeling like they got their money's worth.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HAHAHHAHAH!!!!! Wooooowwww what a great way to put Dibiase over.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ah lame, and RAW ends here with all these bodies laying over the arena...


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Who planned that ending?? Only to get this to close out the show


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO to DiBiase!!! Oh my they are using a ladder.

So they can do shit with ladders but the tie is not safe?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

no way orton or edge win, they have to keep thier feud going. and it seems that faces never win the mitb. it will either be jericho,miz or ted


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz, the last one standing? Interesting.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

nice to see Miz can still make Morrison his bitch..


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

This has been a pretty terrible RAW.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Overall, pretty horrible show.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm surprised Bourne didn't just blow-out his knee after that failed attempt.

Are we all in agreement that the RAW MITB match looks like it will be pretty damn exciting? I wasn't expecting Orton, Edge, or Jericho to be in the match, I figured it would be all mid-carders. I'm diggin' the star-power that will be in the RAW MITB match it reminds me of the first couple MITB matches @ WM.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Legend Pose on the ladder!!!!!!

Damn never mind...


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Listen to this fucking crowd! Damn, I thought Randy's face career was in trouble but not in Philly!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Like Miz said last week, I'd rather not see Orton back in the main event again.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Randall you are so above this match. We love you Randy, Make love to me Randy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Orton teaching Swagger a thing or two about taking a briefcase down.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Randy chant!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Orton doesn't even need the MITB.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

fuckin awesome


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm guessing Edge will end up winning it now!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

pretty forgettable raw


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Wait, I missed it. Was R-Truth even in the match? 

That ending was also a tad anti-climatic


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Was expecting something nXt related in this ending, but holy crap do the people love Orton.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

whoever said he would do the legend pose on top of the ladder
was close.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thank god..because Orton will never get a title shot otherwise..right


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like how Orton stared at the lunchbox as if he wanted to have sex with it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RAW was kinda a snoozefest.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

if orton wins i riot


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Randall you are so above this match. We love you Randy, Make love to me Randy.


I'd say that's accurate :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Muta said:


> Are we all in agreement that the RAW MITB match looks like it will be pretty damn exciting? I wasn't expecting Orton, Edge, or Jericho to be in the match, I figured it would be all mid-carders. I'm diggin' the star-power that will be in the RAW MITB match it reminds me of the first couple MITB matches @ WM.


I don't think it's exciting, I think it's a nightmare. Miz is pretty much fucked, either Edge or Orton are going to win this match and they're going to end up fueding over the briefcase.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well this means Orton aint winning MITB then XD


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

orton cashing the bank = he's not winning

that's how wwe goes right??


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I guess that means Orton's not winning Money in the Bank.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking awesome. So instead of putting new stars over, it's going to be centered around guys who are already fully established. Yay.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice mega main event but that Raw was terrible. Hopefully Impact will be good.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, this 2 hour nexus recap show kinda sucked


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> codebreaker looking more botchy these days


It was better when he used both knees. I don't know why he changed it but it's not as impressive with just one.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's hear it again for Dean Malenko!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

With what we know now I'd say Orton should've won MITB in 2007. Kennedy isn't there anymore and Edge has been injured half the time since cashing it in a second time.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay so the last 10 seconds or so of Raw was better than the entire show.

But well, I'm a little biased.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Randall you are so above this match. We love you Randy, Make love to me Randy.


Awesome reference.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Well, I guess that means Orton's not winning Money in the Bank.


Orton doesn't need it, nor does Edge or Chris Jericho. Everyone else in the match needs it. I'm gonna say The Miz will win the match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Well, I guess that means Orton's not winning Money in the Bank.


Orton was just getting his lunch from up there.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Terrible RAW. Nothing else to say really, MITB PPV looks lame.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Let's hear it again for Dean Malenko!


Here Here!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Decent last 30 minutes for an otherwise lacklustre Raw.
Marked for Steamboat, Andreson, IRS and Co. but the Nexus things went on too long and ruined that too.
Orton getting 4 seconds match time however :no: but whatever.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

once again, the WWE fails to capitalize on the momentum from the week prior. The show was pretty fucking rotten tonight.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> Fucking awesome. So instead of putting new stars over, it's going to be centered around guys who are already fully established. Yay.


Relax. Dibiase, Bourne, or Morrison are probably winning anyway.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Just pre-empt raw next week for a showing of "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" because that episode just sucked.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think it's exciting, I think it's a nightmare. Miz is pretty much fucked, either Edge or Orton are going to win this match and they're going to end up fueding over the briefcase.


Dude, what about last week's Raw when Miz got in Orton's face. I think this is how they end the Edge/Orton feud (which has sucked anyway) and move it to Orton/Miz. It's Orton/Edge as the last two standing, Orton somehow takes Edge out and seems to have the briefcase in his sights but Miz comes from nowhere and screws him out of it. Biggity-BAm! Miz/Orton feud!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Fucking awesome. So instead of putting new stars over, it's going to be centered around guys who are already fully established. Yay.


How about wait and see what happens and then bitch?
You never know, they may have put some established guys in the match to make it more meaningful when one of the not-so-overs wins it. Just a thought.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Dean Malenko... shame he was taken out so soon, would've marked the hell out for a Texas Cloverleaf!


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

1.5/10
Too many fucking replays of the same crap. Predictable matches all throughout the night. ONE FUCKING APPEARANCE by Rob Zombie. And childish promos. oh yeah, and crappy briefcase.
This RAW was a fail and now I'm happy to say that NXT is better than this crap. 
NXT=3 matches in 1 hour
SD=5 matches in 2 hours
RAW=3 matches in 2 hours.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

I see Miz winning in the exact same spot without Orton knocking him down


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think it's exciting, I think it's a nightmare. Miz is pretty much fucked, either Edge or Orton are going to win this match and they're going to end up fueding over the briefcase.


Even if the Zookeeper wins it somehow, the match itself looks like it should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> With what we know now I'd say Orton should've won MITB in 2007. Kennedy isn't there anymore and Edge has been injured half the time since cashing it in a second time.


Knowing what we know now I'd say Kennedy should've never been forced to drop the case to begin with. He got misdiagnosed with an extremely minor injury and could've used that title win to catapult his career, and right now he'd be doing a LOT better entertaining than Edge and Orton in the main event where things actually matter than doing it in TNA.



> Even if the Zookeeper wins it somehow, the match itself looks like it should be pretty entertaining.


I don't CARE if the match is good. I care who WINS, I care who gets the PUSH. I'd rather just have everyone but Miz fall down with a kayfabe seizure at the beginning and have him just grab the case and win than have a 5 star match that's won by somebody else. And who is the Zookeeper supposed to be? :argh:



> Dude, what about last week's Raw when Miz got in Orton's face. I think this is how they end the Edge/Orton feud (which has sucked anyway) and move it to Orton/Miz. It's Orton/Edge as the last two standing, Orton somehow takes Edge out and seems to have the briefcase in his sights but Miz comes from nowhere and screws him out of it. Biggity-BAm! Miz/Orton feud!


I'll believe it when I see it. Besides, even if Miz does pull off a MIRACLE and win (and a miracle is what it will take) his first order of business shouldn't be getting buried by Orton.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Alex Riley will be #1. Season 2 of NXT has been really good so far, I like the combination of wrestlers this season more than Season 1. But one guy that I really can't stand and don't understand his appeal is Kaval, he will not be a main-eventer in WWE at anytime. It's awesome having RAW & NXT on back-to-back nights, it gives me something to look forward to after working 10 hours every Monday. But the Rescue Me season premiere is on tomorrow night at the same time as NXT and I still haven't figured out how to use my DVR.

RAW was pretty good tonight, no serious complaints on my part. Although, the NXT guys just coming out and kicking everybody's ass is getting a little stale. The main-event was sweet, I always like to see Orton & Jericho in the ring together because it really hasn't happened to often.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

jjapples said:


> How about wait and see what happens and then bitch?
> You never know, they may have put some established guys in the match to make it more meaningful when one of the not-so-overs wins it. Just a thought.


i kinda agree with you...BUT...WWE has a tendency to fuck over guys ready for the main event just to put over main event feuds


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Let's hear it again for Dean Malenko!


Yeah. This legend definitely deserves to have a dvd set of his own.

As for Raw, yeah, pretty much for medicore to say the least.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> why is there a lunchbox hanging in the middle of the ring?


it's orange so my guess it's cena's.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Barrett is going to take out someone from the MITB match. Dress up in a cape or something. I call it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

sub par show. 

I see them just doing a various of tag matches with the MITB participants the following weeks. Thats what happens when you build a ppv around a gimmick.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder why they're trying to make Randy Orton into the next version of Stone Cold Steve Austin. Fighting authority, etc, it's all another version of Austin. 

I don't really care for Sheamus vs. Cena again, I am hoping that Cena loses at MITB and then we can see some fresh matches from Sheamus. 

I know it had to hurt Arn Anderson during his promo to have to leave Ric Flair off his list of the all-time greats. I will definitely be buying the Steamboat DVD set. 

The Nexus angle has been good so far, of course it will be far too predictable with Nexus getting off the hook next week. This is how WWE could have handled the Invasion back in '01 if Vince wasn't so ego-driven to destroy what was left of WCW and ECW.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that makes sense. Truth aint feuding with anyone atm... So one of Nexus will go in dunno if its Barrett though.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

torriesthebest said:


> i kinda agree with you...BUT...WWE has a tendency to fuck over guys ready for the main event just to put over main event feuds


I'm hoping they're just there for the star value to help the buyrate. If it was just a bunch of midcarders like R-Truth and DiBiase in a MITB match I probably wouldn't bother watching it.. but Orton is involved so I'm loving it.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

torriesthebest said:


> i kinda agree with you...BUT...WWE has a tendency to fuck over guys ready for the main event just to put over main event feuds


Well good thing nobody in this MITB is ready for the main event.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

> I don't think it's exciting, I think it's a nightmare. Miz is pretty much fucked, either Edge or Orton are going to win this match and they're going to end up fueding over the briefcase.


It's a nightmare for the Miz, yes. But I like that Orton, Jericho, and Edge are all in the match which is something that I didn't expect.

*I think the RAW MITB might play out with Edge & Orton both retrieving the briefcase at the same time, ala Bret Hart & Lex Luger from Royal Rumble '94.* Which will end up with Edge vs. Orton @ Summerslam with Edge winning the rights to the briefcase and cashing it in later that night and winning the WHC/WWE title since he is the "Ultimate Opportunist"... but that's just my prediction. Does anybody else see that happening?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

thats too much thought for the E Muta...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Well that makes sense. Truth aint feuding with anyone atm... So one of Nexus will go in dunno if its Barrett though.


He'll probably get someone to do it. I can't really see anyone of the Nexus guys other than Barrett replacing Truth or whomever they take out of the match. He's the DeVito of the group, the big papa, the man.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Thought it was actually a really good Raw. The opening segment, the Nexus attack on the legends how they pulled them out of the ring one at a time. Whats up with Rajan Singh? Ill be floored if the Raw GM is anyone but Cole. Some real star power with Orton, Edge, Jericho and Miz all in the MitBRaw match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Otherwise, this storyline would be pointless if no one is taken out of the match (directly or indirectly) by Barrett.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Justin Gabriel's 450 Splash is Nexus' version of the Mafia's rose


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

looks like 411 mania instant analysis really liked the show. In my opinion i thought it was a good raw and will give it an 8/10 


This was one of those shows. The main event rocked my socks, and I would be willing to place this week's Nexus beatdown in the top five Raw segments of the year, if not the last several years. Give me two segments like that on every episode of Monday Night Raw, and I don't care if the other hour and fifteen minutes of the show consists of an iron woman match between Rosa Mendes and Kelly Kelly. Two thumbs way up for this effort.

Verdict: 8.0 

411 mania


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ Rosa?? Kelly?? In an ironman match?? The thought just sickens me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And over on TNA this week......

RVD -vs- Jeff Hardy in a live drugs test match for the world Title... where it ends in a double DQ!!!

Viagra on a Pole to find out if Daffney or Betsy Ruth leaves with Jesse Neal.

And here for all the news is a Midget in a Bikini!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Muta said:


> Which will end up with Edge vs. Orton @ Summerslam with Edge winning the rights to the briefcase and cashing it in later that night and winning the WHC/WWE title since he is the "Ultimate Opportunist"... but that's just my prediction. Does anybody else see that happening?


I'd rather it not since the Edge shock title win is just so fucking stale. He needs to get off tv, he still aint forgiven for Spear Spear Spear


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

ApadApad


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Just once I want to see the W.W.E. not go with the "OMG THE FACE GOT TAGGED IN AND WIPES THE FLOOR DUE TO HIM BEING FRESH AND ON AN AWESOME ADRENALINE RUSH" routine during a tag match.


This may be 13 pages too late, but I recall a hot tag situation between Cryme Tyme and Jerishow where after a tag was made to Shad and Big Show, Big Show just ran in and K.Oed Shad.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

its weird every wrestling site really liked the show including me but most of the IWC didnt Last week wrestling sites didnt think the show was that great but IWC loved it and this week wrestling sites loved the show and IWC didnt like it lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Muta said:


> *It's a nightmare for the Miz, yes*. But I like that Orton, Jericho, and Edge are all in the match which is something that I didn't expect.
> 
> I think the RAW MITB might play out with Edge & Orton both retrieving the briefcase at the same time, ala Bret Hart & Lex Luger from Royal Rumble '94. Which will end up with Edge vs. Orton @ Summerslam with Edge winning the rights to the briefcase and cashing it in later that night and winning the WHC/WWE title since he is the "Ultimate Opportunist"... but that's just my prediction. Does anybody else see that happening?


Right, which is all I care about. Therefore, there is NOTHING about this match to like. Nothing at all. I don't like that 2 boring ass hacks from the main event are taking time to overshadow everyone in a match they should have NOTHING to do with just because it adds star power.

And yes, I predicted that same finish. I'm not even giving anybody else other than them a chance, to be honest. It's clear why they're in the match. They could've just had their own grudge match out of the way like they're supposed to, but that's never good enough for the WWE. They always want to take the annoyance a step farther.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad Im still not watching wrestling. The new GM was supposed to be revealed this week, and nothing I've read has indicated that such an event took place. Aren't you guys tired of being lied too?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

When did Dean Malenko become a Legend?


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Glad Im still not watching wrestling.* The new GM was supposed to be revealed this week*, and nothing I've read has indicated that such an event took place. Aren't you guys tired of being lied too?


Where did you hear that?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Glad Im still not watching wrestling. The new GM was supposed to be revealed this week, and nothing I've read has indicated that such an event took place. Aren't you guys tired of being lied too?


no one ever said he would be revealed this week


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Late and random, but man, Alicia Fox is so damn stiff. Maryse should have that belt, for real. I hate how she is a valet. Seems so out of character.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

perro said:


> no one ever said he would be revealed this week


Yeah, but it's starting to become apparant it's Cole. He's like a GM that refers to himself in 3rd person through an e-mail account.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

That was a nice beatdown by the rookies. 

The opening segment was great until Cena showed up.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Madison Rayne said:


> Maryse should have that belt, for real. I hate how she is a valet. Seems so out of character.


She turned down Miz remember.. the sight of DiBiase walking around with Virgil and his dads non-recognised title belt was obviously too good to miss.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Glad Im still not watching wrestling. The new GM was supposed to be revealed this week, and nothing I've read has indicated that such an event took place. Aren't you guys tired of being lied too?


Nothing I read made _me_ believe the GM would be revealed this quickly so no, I'm clearly _not_ tired of being lied to.

One question, if you don't watch wrestling then why the fuck are you here? You have nothing to contribute to the discussion so what is the point of you posting?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

> I'm not even giving anybody else other than them a chance, to be honest.


This isn't the first time you've boldly predicted someone to win a MITB match and ended up being swerved.

I'd much rather like to see HHH vs. Orton then Edge vs. Orton. I don't know what it is but I haven't been a fan of Edge since late 2000.

Jericho's current status in WWE still has me a little puzzled. I'm beginning to doubt that he is the supposed secret leader of Nexus. The only thing that has been going on with him is his little feud with Evan Bourne which isn't even significant since it's Evan Bourne. Which always leaves the possibility that he could win MITB when Edge & Orton are too distracted fighting each other. But with his TV show going on I doubt they put a major title on him this Summer.

Whatever, I just do not want to see Edge win.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Right, which is all I care about. Therefore, there is NOTHING about this match to like. Nothing at all. I don't like that 2 boring ass hacks from the main event are taking time to overshadow everyone in a match they should have NOTHING to do with just because it adds star power.
> 
> And yes, I predicted that same finish. I'm not even giving anybody else other than them a chance, to be honest. It's clear why they're in the match. They could've just had their own grudge match out of the way like they're supposed to, but that's never good enough for the WWE. They always want to take the annoyance a step farther.


Alternative Edge/Orton theory for you to consider. Their feud is set to continue but right now Orton's shoulder prevents him from going all out in a one-on-one PPV match. He can however manage to get through these multi-man matches because he doesn't really need to have that much involvement. I would not be surprised if Orton hardly does anything in the MITB match itself apart from brawling with Edge on the outside. That leaves the gate open for the actual contenders.

If you watched the Impact before Slammiversary and saw the Fourway main-event where Sting spent about half the match laid out under the ropes you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MuffinMade said:


> The opening segment was great until Cena showed up.


Oh what ever that was one of the funnier cena promos


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Again,to perro and all the others who say Orton is stale and Orton shouldnt be pushed,tonight proved why he's pushed hard and for sure not stale.He got the best pop out of all the 8 guys,the fans were chanting 'Randy' and "RKO" while pateintly waiting for him to get in the match and when he did the place exploded.Same for when he got the case and was on the ladder when they again chanted his name.

His one RKO on Ted got a bigger pop than any other move the whole show.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Raw was actually pretty good. I dont say that often.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Raw was actually pretty good. I dont say that often.


It's because of Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> Nothing I read made _me_ believe the GM would be revealed this quickly so no, I'm clearly _not_ tired of being lied to.
> 
> One question, if you don't watch wrestling then why the fuck are you here? You have nothing to contribute to the discussion so what is the point of you posting?


I knew someone would ask this, even though I already answered it before. 

You see, I've watched wrestling for YEARS, and it's gotten to the point where I am no longer entertained by the product. So I did the logical thing...I stopped watching. I am, however, keeping tabs on it via the internet. Until something comes along that can entertain me, I wont watch the show. But if there's a reason to come back, I'll be back. It's kinda like... I'll keep track of the Oilers on the stats pages, but Im not gunna spend 3 hours a night on them until they can play some decent hockey. I think that's fair from a spectators point of view.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Khalid Hassan said:


> I knew someone would ask this, even though I already answered it before.
> 
> You see, I've watched wrestling for YEARS, and it's gotten to the point where I am no longer entertained by the product. So I did the logical thing...I stopped watching. I am, however, keeping tabs on it via the internet. Until something comes along that can entertain me, I wont watch the show. But if there's a reason to come back, I'll be back. It's kinda like... I'll keep track of the Oilers on the stats pages, but Im not gunna spend 3 hours a night on them until they can play some decent hockey. I think that's fair from a spectators point of view.


So you're a fair-weather, bullshit fan, then.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> So you're a fair-weather, bullshit fan, then.


What, you want me to sit there for 2 hours and pretend to like the show when I dont enjoy it? I spend 80% of RAW flipping the channels back and forth. It became a waste of my time, so I stopped watching. That's my rite and my choice. I'll always be a wrestling fan, but I'm not gunna watch a show I no longer enjoy.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Khalid Hassan said:


> What, you want me to sit there for 2 hours and pretend to like the show when I dont enjoy it? I spend 80% of RAW flipping the channels back and forth. It became a waste of my time, so I stopped watching. That's my rite and my choice. I'll always be a wrestling fan, but I'm not gunna watch a show I no longer enjoy.


Why bother following at all if you don't like it? Either you like it and follow it, or you don't like it and you don't follow it. Plain and simple.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> Why bother following at all if you don't like it? Either you like it and follow it, or you don't like it and you don't follow it. Plain and simple.


Im sorry, I didn't know you made the rules on how to watch wrestling. I can do whatever I want, buddy boy. I'm choosing to not watch the show, but I'm waiting for something to draw me back in. Until then, I'm not watching. If you got a problem with that, tough shit.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have seen what Ricky Steamboat can do to ninjas. Michael Tarver shouldnt of lasted 5 seconds.

Otunga botched his finisher again btw. When a guy in his 60s has to noticeably adjust himself into position after you have already picked him up, you should probably find an easier finisher. Granted, there is really no easier finisher than a uranage.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Im sorry, I didn't know you made the rules on how to watch wrestling. I can do whatever I want, buddy boy. I'm choosing to not watch the show, but I'm waiting for something to draw me back in. Until then, I'm not watching. If you got a problem with that, tough shit.


No, I don't like the fact that you "keep tabs on the show" and feel you need to criticize, when you're not actually watching the show to keep up with what happens.

If you don't like that I don't like that, tough shit, buddy.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

did they name the GM yet?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MondayNightJericho said:


> did they name the GM yet?


No and I suspect it'll be a while. They're probably going to drag out the Michael Cole email stuff for a few more weeks.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Decent show. I hope they're planning on having an actual Hart Dynasty vs Usos match in the future, but I like what I'm seeing regardless. 

The attack on the legends was well done and the highlight of the night for me, right behind the main event. The rest of the show was meh.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> Again,to perro and all the others who say Orton is stale and Orton shouldnt be pushed,tonight proved why he's pushed hard and for sure not stale.He got the best pop out of all the 8 guys,the fans were chanting 'Randy' and "RKO" while pateintly waiting for him to get in the match and when he did the place exploded.Same for when he got the case and was on the ladder when they again chanted his name.
> 
> His one RKO on Ted got a bigger pop than any other move the whole show.


Again by your logic Cena and HHH arent stale ether


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> Again,to perro and all the others who say Orton is stale and Orton shouldnt be pushed,tonight proved why he's pushed hard and for sure not stale.He got the best pop out of all the 8 guys,the fans were chanting 'Randy' and "RKO" while pateintly waiting for him to get in the match and when he did the place exploded.Same for when he got the case and was on the ladder when they again chanted his name.
> 
> His one RKO on Ted got a bigger pop than any other move the whole show.


But who got the pop of the night? John Cena.

And big deal he got a bigger pop than guys like Morrison,Bourne&Truth.
They're midcarders.Of course he outpopped them.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

THNC said:


> But who got the pop of the night? John Cena.
> 
> And big deal he got a bigger pop than guys like Morrison,Bourne&Truth.
> They're midcarders.Of course he outpopped them.


Orton marks don't adhere to logic and common sense


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

John Cena is hilarious on the mic.

Hilariously bad.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Both Orton and Cena get huge pops every week. That's nothing new.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

THNC said:


> But who got the pop of the night? John Cena.
> 
> And big deal he got a bigger pop than guys like Morrison,Bourne&Truth.
> They're midcarders.Of course he outpopped them.


Orton had the loudest pop and most cheers.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

llamadux said:


> *Orton had the loudest pop* and most cheers.


No he didn't.

The pop Orton got when he came out was nothing special compared to what
he normally get.

Cena got a bigger pop.It wasn't even close.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Orton had the loudest pop and most cheers.


cena had the louder pop

Orton got the most cheers cause he had a match


----------



## Status (Jun 17, 2010)

Cena will always have the bigger pop....unless he's in the ecw arena but ortons was pretty big..


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Miz better win MITB. as long as its no dibiase though, its all good who wins


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

perro said:


> cena had the louder pop
> 
> Orton got the most cheers cause he had a match


Ortons pop during the match was loudest. When he came into the match.
Cena had a dark match, and got his usual boos/cheers.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Ortons pop during the match was loudest. When he came into the match.


course he did but were talking about Entrance pops



> Cena will always have the bigger pop....unless he's in the ecw arena but ortons was pretty big..


hehe dont expect Orton to get a better reception form a ECW crowd


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

This is what I have noticed ..

When the music goes on Cena gets the loudest pops but then when the music stops and all the kids calm down then all the boos start pooring in

Orton gets a pretty good pop when his song plays but not louder than Cena's but then when the match starts the crowd is always hot while hes wrestling


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought it was a decent Raw, Nexus angle aside it was nothing really special.

I just wanna add something for the people moaning about main eventers being in the MITB. 

Complaining that there are too many stars in the MITB is ridiculous. It's not about who is in the match, it's about who wins it. There have been plenty of guys who had already won World Championships and been over as main eventers before appearing in MITB matches. Edge, Orton, Jericho, Benoit, Booker T are all examples of this.

Aslong as one of Dibiase, Bourne, Truth, Miz or Morrison wins then I really don't see the problem. Which ever one of them gets the briefcase is elevated and it won't harm any of the established guys at all.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dark Raven said:


> Miz better win MITB. as long as its no dibiase though, its all good who wins


Why should Miz win? He hasnt got a reaction at all since they broke him and Big Show up. His name announced by Rob Zombie, his entrance tonight, his entrance when he interrupted Orton last week all had one thing in common...complete silence from the crowd.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Toad84 said:


> Why should Miz win? He hasnt got a reaction at all since they broke him and Big Show up. His name announced by Rob Zombie, his entrance tonight, his entrance when he interrupted Orton last week all had one thing in common...complete silence from the crowd.


Did you make an account just to bash The Miz?

And you are crazy if you think Miz isn't over. Sheamus and Swagger weren't even relevant when they won the world title so overness means nothing anymore anyway even though Miz is extremely over for a mid-carder these days.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I know they weren't allowed to touch each other, but I still think Cena and a few other guys should have came down and stood in Nexus's way, kinda like your gonna have to go through us to get to them. It could have been one of those epic staredown moments and end the end Nexus backs outta the ring and the Raw guys look strong. Cena not coming out at all makes him such a hypocrite.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

Absolutely horrible show. The first hour was absolutely horrendous.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i couldnt tell if Michael Tarver punched Hayes in the gut for real or not, he sold it pretty well :lmao


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> I know they weren't allowed to touch each other, but I still think Cena and a few other guys should have came down and stood in Nexus's way, kinda like your gonna have to go through us to get to them. It could have been one of those epic staredown moments and end the end Nexus backs outta the ring and the Raw guys look strong. Cena not coming out at all makes him such a hypocrite.


Sorry but the last thing we need is for Cena to use the Nexus for another "everyone must run from Cena" moment. Its stupid literally every time they do that with Cena where he gets is someone's face and they ALWAYS back down like a punk from him. Tired of it, and I hope they dont end up just using Nexus to try to further build up guys that are already over(like having Cena and Shamus 2 on 7 them like they were planning at the start of the show)

Overall I liked the event, but found it sad that I predicted the end of the main event before it even started...I knew Orton would get in the ring, RKO someone, and win the match. Followed by a make shift brawl where everyone is trying to pose with the case...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

llamadux said:


> Ortons pop during the match was loudest. When he came into the match.
> Cena had a dark match, and got his usual boos/cheers.


Don't try and argue with perro, he's an ignorant Cena mark. It's like arguing with a brick wall.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Did you make an account just to bash The Miz?
> 
> And you are crazy if you think Miz isn't over. Sheamus and Swagger weren't even relevant when they won the world title so overness means nothing anymore anyway even though Miz is extremely over for a mid-carder these days.


No, but I have to question...if he is so over, why doesnt the crowd react to him? He is getting Charlie Haas pops. His name getting called by Zombie, him making his entrance for the tag match, and him climbing the ladder generated zero heat. 

I just think its funny that people keep telling me how over he is but there is literally nothing to support this.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Did anyone else thought that the briefcase looks like one of those lunchboxes Batista collects?


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Did anyone else thought that the briefcase looks like one of those lunchboxes Batista collects?


That briefcase looked pretty bad alright.

Man, the Nexus theme song sounded just as bad as I expected... It's more of a song for a face faction, not heels. They need something dangerous/aggressive. Hell, their current theme would fit better for the freakin power rangers... I mean seriously, as they were coming down to the ring, it didn't help them look threatening at all, in fact it was the opposite. "We are one, we will fight together, yay!"... Dump this asap.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This definitely felt like a filler Raw. It's like they wrote this show 10 minutes before it aired or winged it as they went along, because it just felt so disjointed. I swear Sheamus and Cena were just out there wasting time at the start of the show, as were the legends and the main-event seemed to drag for the same reason.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

NikZ said:


> That briefcase looked pretty bad alright.
> 
> Man, the Nexus theme song sounded just as bad as I expected... It's more of a song for a face faction, not heels. They need something dangerous/aggressive. Hell, their current theme would fit better for the freakin power rangers... I mean seriously, as they were coming down to the ring, it didn't help them look threatening at all, in fact it was the opposite. "We are one, we will fight together, yay!"... Dump this asap.


I think they are going to far down the heel path for the theme song to be effective, but I agree it didn't suit them very well. If they want to be heels they need something a bit more serious and "fearing"


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Target 02 said:


> John Cena is hilarious on the mic.
> 
> Hilariously bad.


Agreed... What the hell was that "Balloney-mega-fudge....???" and "I haven't been this pissed off since my mom cancelled my warcraft account?" ... I seriously facepalmed. fpalm



BB Dog said:


> If they want to be heels they need something a bit more serious and "fearing"


Exactly.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds too much like the Superstars theme if you ask me. And the fact that this songs is more suited to a group/stable, I'm wondering how long Nexus will last


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Man that email thing is annoying. 
Not a good show, only good thing was the decent main event.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

My god. :fpalm RAW's MITB has to be one of the worst I've ever seen. It's been left fairly obvious that Miz is winning this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The sight of David Otunga hitting his finisher on Ricky Steamboat physically hurt my soul.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

pippi said:


> My god. :fpalm RAW's MITB has to be one of the worst I've ever seen. It's been left fairly obvious that Miz is winning this.


Pyro is that you?? hahaah lol. Just kidding. 

I hope it's someone new like The Miz, Morrison or Dibiase.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Pyro is that you?? hahaah lol. Just kidding.
> 
> I hope it's someone new like The Miz, Morrison or Dibiase.


Morrison is a clear no, he's been doing a big bugger all for a long time. DiBiase seems like a logical choice but he's been doing nothing compared to Miz so by the looks of things he's winning it, unless WWE decide to be idiots and give it to Evan Bourne. :no:


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

redeadening said:


> The sight of David Otunga hitting his finisher on Ricky Steamboat physically hurt my soul.


Thank God I thought it was just me...or acid reflux.
Seriously, what the hell are they doing letting that waste of oxygen get anywhere near Steamboat? Makes me :cuss:


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

I still dont know what's worse - guest host shit or those incoming e-mails from "anonymous" gm ._.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

pippi said:


> Morrison is a clear no, he's been doing a big bugger all for a long time. DiBiase seems like a logical choice but he's been doing nothing compared to Miz so by the looks of things he's winning it, unless WWE decide to be idiots and give it to Evan Bourne. :no:


 Jack Swagger says hello


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was not impressed with RAW last night. The NXT work was great again, but I feel that they need to change it up sooner or later, as this is going to start becoming repetitive with just the constant beatdowns.

Not too impressed with the Money in the Bank either. I don't think Orton really fits into it, but I guess it doesn't matter. It's not like he'll be winning anyway. 

Other than that, there isn't much else to mention, aside from the incredibly painful Cena promo. The show just had too much filler and fluff, and there was just no real reason for me to keep me watching.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ok raw in my opinion. Not great, but not bad either.

And i'm getting kinda tired of Nexus attacking everyone. Try something different plz


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I enjoyed the main event.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dean Malenko appearing was the highlight of the year thus far.

I miss that guy so much.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> Dean Malenko appearing was the highlight of the year thus far.
> 
> I miss that guy so much.


Sad thing is, he could probably still out-wrestle 90% of this roster today.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

For once I watched Raw, and didn't read the opinions of people on here, and enjoyed it a lot more. Why watch it just to shit on it? It's free, if you don't like it then don't watch it. I see people posting how Raw is boring everyweek, then why watch it? Seriously. You say how things need changing, how about you change something and either take a break or cease watching it. If your standards are too high, lower them, this is WWE trying new things out & trying to change. Everything is predictable after the fact, if you claim to know what's going to happen week in, week out then go get a life & do something else with your time.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Out of the 8 wrestlers it is clear that The Miz is winning


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

oh how Id have marked for AA Spinebuster followed by a Texas Cloverleaf.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope either bourne or miz wins RAWs MITB. I don't mind Miz or Bourne winning because they both have shown me that they have what it takes. Truth is ready but i don't like him that much and Morrison isn't ready.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Wasn't such of a big fan of Orton beating Ted Dibiase in one move but meh, I thought Ted looked strangely out of place anyway and the ending just reinforced it.

Lol'd at the opening promo, Cena's always entertaining when given a mic. 

Nexus obviously felt the absence of Wade Barrett but they did a good job regardless. Still wondering if Darren Young will ever be allowed to hit a move in one of these beatdowns :hmm:


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Wasn't such of a big fan of Orton beating Ted Dibiase in one move but meh, I thought *Ted looked strangely out of place anyway and the ending just reinforced it.*
> 
> Lol'd at the opening promo, Cena's always entertaining when given a mic.
> 
> Nexus obviously felt the absence of Wade Barrett but they did a good job regardless. Still wondering if Darren Young will ever be allowed to hit a move in one of these beatdowns :hmm:


Well for one despite having tag gold when he walked into the company he's currently barely above mid-card jobber.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I heard that MARK HENRY is getting a title shot against Sheamus at Monry in the Bank PPV. Is this true??


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I heard that MARK HENRY is getting a title shot against Sheamus at Monry in the Bank PPV. Is this true??


No, man. That was what too place on Last nights Raw.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I heard that MARK HENRY is getting a title shot against Sheamus at Monry in the Bank PPV. Is this true??


No. Mark henry had a match with Sheamus last night on Raw which was Non Title. Sheamus's real opponent for the ppv was Revealed last night.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OK. I missed Raw and heard that rumour so thanks for clearing it up. Cheers


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

I liked Sheamus when he was talking about Cena calling him a human jar of mayonnaise, he looked kind of sad, as if he was about to cry or something  
Also when Cena entered the ring, Sheamus was like "OI!" then after 15 seconds of Cena walking around the ring greeting the fans and stuff : "OI! What are ya doin' here?" XD


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll admit, I marked like a little girl seeing Dean Malenko onscreen. And Sheamus is just great, unintentional comedy "OI!!" Other than that, I do agree that Nexus needs a bit more of a firm direction. The attacks are great, but seeing them every week is wearing off the effect a bit. Orton in MITB makes zero sense, other than I guess it makes Miz looks better if he wins it (which he probably will).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> *I don't CARE if the match is good. I care who WINS, I care who gets the PUSH.* I'd rather just have everyone but Miz fall down with a kayfabe seizure at the beginning and have him just grab the case and win than have a 5 star match that's won by somebody else. And who is the Zookeeper supposed to be? :argh:


Why do you bother watching? Seriously? You don't care if the match is good. You only care who wins. So you don't care about the journey but only arriving at the destination. What a sad sad way to look at things. Surely even you can see that Miz winning a hard fought and classic MITB match is going to do so much more than him just winning a shit match that nobody remembers. You really confuse me, Pyro. I don't understand how you can be so passionate about one thing and then so completly dismissive of another, especially when they are so closely linked together as they are here. 

If I found your (completely illogical btw) logic when it comes to championships being the only thing that matters confusing, you sure as hell have me with this one. I can't even imagine trying to watch a WWE show through your eyes because other than Jericho, Punk or Miz being on my screen I think I would be the most hateful, pessimistic and ignorant person in the room.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Damn Orton is so over with the fans which is something impressive.*


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> For once I watched Raw, and didn't read the opinions of people on here, and enjoyed it a lot more. Why watch it just to shit on it? It's free, if you don't like it then don't watch it. I see people posting how Raw is boring everyweek, then why watch it? Seriously. You say how things need changing, how about you change something and either take a break or cease watching it. If your standards are too high, lower them, this is WWE trying new things out & trying to change. Everything is predictable after the fact, if you claim to know what's going to happen week in, week out then go get a life & do something else with your time.


I totally agree. The last two weeks I found myself giving high marks to almost everything they did on Raw. Then this week, even though not much really changed, I watched while on the board and I found myself wanting to hate on it just because that's what everyone else was doing.

I understand wanting to see something better than what's been offered but not every show is going to be great. It's like a ride in an elevator isn't that exciting but you have to do sometimes to get where you're going. You REALLY want to shit on something it should be the PPVs because those you actually pay for.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> No, I don't like the fact that you "keep tabs on the show" and feel you need to criticize, when you're not actually watching the show to keep up with what happens.
> 
> If you don't like that I don't like that, tough shit, buddy.


I'll use an example to help illustrate this... OK! The Simpsons... I loved that show. The first 8 seasons had some of the best episodes on any TV show, the comedy gets even better with age, and I still enjoy watching those old episodes because it's just brilliant comedy. Today's newer Simpsons episodes..... not so good. I don't watch the new seasons of The Simpsons because I don't find them to be as funny any more; they're just stupid now. BUT, even though I don't watch the new episodes, I'm still a Simpsons fan for the old episodes. And today, I'll watch a segment of a new episode just to give it a look, and 95% of the time, I wont watch after 5 minutes. So yea, I keep tabs on it in the hope that one day it returns to it's old form.

SOOOOOOOOO, wrestling has gotten to that stage for me. I will always be a fan of the past, but I can't watch the present show. I keep tabs in hope that one day it'll entertain me the way it used to, and I'll be unhappy about the program until things change. 

That's my opinion, it's my right, and it's my choice.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

since Wade is gone for a few weeks, hopefully they give tarver the mic more since he's the best talker of the NXT


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

santino had the best segment. cena had the worst.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

NXT beatdown on the Legends was epic. The rest was meh, WWE needs to create more angles/feuds that aren't comedy or jokes. We need seriousness!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> NXT beatdown on the Legends was epic. The rest was meh, WWE needs to create more angles/feuds that aren't comedy or jokes. We need seriousness!


we got enough seriousness. bad seriousness the comedy is mostly bad to, unless its santino. so basicly what we need is just BETTER stuff. comedy or serious, is not the issue you JIMBRONE.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jimbrone? Ok. We need better quality, yeah I agree, who doesn't, but I dont look for comedy in wrestling, I look for heated rivalry's, competitive matches and engaging angles. The WWE doesn't seem to want to feed me that.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought it was a pretty good RAW once again, I'm enjoying the shows a lot more lately. Sheamus and Cena had a decent opening promo, the Nexus attack on the Legends was entertaining once again, the main event was good stuff and the Guest Host had no ridiculous skits. Alright, the Kozlov/Santino angle isn't exactly five star television abd Sheamus vs Mark Henry wasn't much of a match but it was good stuff overall.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Last week's raw was good, but this past raw sucked except for the NXT beatdowns on the legends. 

Everything else is forgettable.


----------

